# He vuelto al suboxone para alejarme de la droga



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

Ya me lo habían quitado, después de dos años.
Pero volví a comprar heroina. El psiquiatra me lo ha vuelto a recetar.


----------



## zirick (31 Dic 2021)

Eso con dos copitas de anís va como la seda


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

zirick dijo:


> Eso con dos copitas de anís va como la seda



Me suelo beber una litrona,tomo aparte tranxilium 50,gabapentina y olanzapina


----------



## Raedero (31 Dic 2021)

Mientras sigas bebiendo alcohol estás perdido.

Ánimo.


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

En nochebuena compre dos micras de caballo y medio gramo de cocaina, todo por la vena.
Mi parienta se mosqueo muchísimo.y no quiero volver a decepcionar a mi familia.ayer me fui al monte ,pille setas y me pegue una buena sudada.


----------



## zirick (31 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Me suelo beber una litrona,tomo aparte tranxilium 50,gabapentina y olanzapina



Que zorro


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

Raedero dijo:


> Mientras sigas bebiendo alcohol estás perdido.
> 
> Ánimo.



Hoy tengo para después de cenar una ralla maja de coca que me a regalado un colega,no he comprado nada.


----------



## Raedero (31 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Hoy tengo para después de cenar una ralla maja de coca que me a regalado un colega,no he comprado nada.



Tienes que estar de coña.
Ya hablamos en su momento y te indiqué varias cosas, no había llegado tu momento. Así que lo dejé estar. Cada uno tiene su progreso.
Por lo que te he leído, no estabas haciendo un trabajo consciente de abstinencia y cuando murió tu perra, surgió el detonante para que recayeras.

Es una puta pena tío, pero como no te lo tomes en serio vas a seguir cayendo.


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

Raedero dijo:


> Tienes que estar de coña.
> Ya hablamos en su momento y te indiqué varias cosas, no había llegado tu momento. Así que lo dejé estar. Cada uno tiene su progreso.
> Por lo que te he leído, no estabas haciendo un trabajo consciente de abstinencia y cuando murió tu perra, surgió el detonante para que recayeras.
> 
> Es una puta pena tío, pero como no te lo tomes en serio vas a seguir cayendo.



Esta vez me lo voy a tomar en serio.creo que me quitaron el suboxone antes de estar preparado.


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Esta vez me lo voy a tomar en serio.creo que me quitaron el suboxone antes de estar preparado.



Lo jodido es,que sueño y todo con la heroina, cuando nació mi hija ,hace 11 meses me juré que nunca más,pero volví,esporadicamente pero volví.lo bueno que al que le compraba a dejado de vender,le pillaron.en nochebuena tuve que hacer mil llamadas y dar vueltas por la rotxapea como un tonto,hasta que pille.pero no tengo ningún teléfono ni tampoco me he vuelto a juntar con yonkis.


----------



## seyra15081972 (31 Dic 2021)

Di que sí métete de todo, lo que se van a comer los gusanos.....dale caña, y para tu mujer sin que se enteró coca en el coño...y me cuentas


----------



## Saludable-13 (31 Dic 2021)

Si quieres dejar las drogas mejora tu dieta









El azúcar y los carbohidratos han destruido la sociedad


Todos los problemas mentales que hay en esta sociedad tienen su origen en un nivel alto de azúcar en sangre por comer mucho azúcar y carbohidratos. Si nos fijamos conforme ha ido creciendo el consumo de azúcar y el de carbohidratos (que también son azúcar) han ido aumentando las enfermedades...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Si quieres dejar las drogas mejora tu dieta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo huerta en berbintzana ,y como mucha verdura y legumbre.ayer me subí la peña untzue ,siempre hice deporte, skate de joven hasta los 35 o así.pasado mañana me voy a Arette a hacer raquetas por la nieve.ya que mi mujer no sabe esquiar.


----------



## Harold Papanander (31 Dic 2021)

Follaperros y yonki.

Lo tiene todo este tipo execrable.


----------



## Saludable-13 (31 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Tengo huerta en berbintzana ,y como mucha verdura y legumbreayer me subí la peña untzue ,siempre hice deporte, skate de joven hasta los 35 o así.pasado mañana me voy a Arette a hacer raquetas por la nieve.ya que mi mujer no sabe esquiar.



Prueba con la vitamina C y B3, consigue este libro


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> Follaperros y yonki.
> 
> Lo tiene todo este tipo execrable.



Al ignore hijo de puta


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Prueba con la vitamina C y B3, consigue este libro
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 888831



Hoy he comido borraja,unas setas que pille ayer,ziza arre,no se como se llaman en castellano, y un poco de lomo


----------



## krupier30 (31 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Ya me lo habían quitado, después de dos años.
> Pero volví a comprar heroina. El psiquiatra me lo ha vuelto a recetar.



Hosti Navarrico, y eso que tienes mujer e hija y eso ayuda mucho a salir y luchar, pero tienes que hacer un esfuerzo aun mayor, y sobretodo borrar la agenda y apartar ciertas amistades, yo tuve una época bastante larga de fiestas que con el alcohol y las malas compañías venía acompañado de coca continuamente, nunca fue un tema de adicción si no de facilidad y despreocupaciones, y el amor y dedicación a mis hijos fue lo que me hizo mandar esa etapa al carajo, que no digo que fuese mala etapa, que me quiten lo bailao, pero todo tiene un límite y un final. Piensa en tu hija, en el día de mañana, en el ejemplo que quieres ser para ella, y mucha fuerza.


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

krupier30 dijo:


> Hosti Navarrico, y eso que tienes mujer e hija y eso ayuda mucho a salir y luchar, pero tienes que hacer un esfuerzo aun mayor, y sobretodo borrar la agenda y apartar ciertas amistades, yo tuve una época bastante larga de fiestas que con el alcohol y las malas compañías venía acompañado de coca continuamente, nunca fue un tema de adicción si no de facilidad y despreocupaciones, y el amor y dedicación a mis hijos fue lo que me hizo mandar esa etapa al carajo, que no digo que fuese mala etapa, que me quiten lo bailao, pero todo tiene un límite y un final. Piensa en tu hija, en el día de mañana, en el ejemplo que quieres ser para ella, y mucha fuerza.



Cambie de número para no tener contactos marroneros ,pero vivo en un barrio donde las drogas están al alcance de cualquiera.esta noche me meteré una ralla de coca y haber si a mi mujer le apetece follar.las uvas y pa casa.


----------



## krupier30 (31 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Cambie de número para no tener contactos marroneros ,pero vivo en un barrio donde las drogas están al alcance de cualquiera.esta noche me meteré una ralla de coca y haber si a mi mujer le apetece follar.las uvas y pa casa.



Conozco la Rotxa, viví donde correos, aunq yo me aprovisionaba de material en San Jorge


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Cambie de número para no tener contactos marroneros ,pero vivo en un barrio donde las drogas están al alcance de cualquiera.esta noche me meteré una *raya* de coca y *a ver* si a mi mujer le apetece follar.las uvas y pa casa.



¡Aprende a escribir, hijnorante!


----------



## Harold Papanander (31 Dic 2021)

Métete un buen chute de heroína y tira ya para el cementerio, que vienes sobrando, desecho social.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Dic 2021)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> Métete un buen chute de heroína y tira ya para el cementerio, que vienes sobrando, desecho social.



Hueles a nazi que apestas.


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

No la voy a tirar.ademas que abra,media micra?,eso no es nada


----------



## Ancient Warrior (31 Dic 2021)

Si quieres vivir zombie ..es tu elección


----------



## Harold Papanander (31 Dic 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Hueles a nazi que apestas.



Se haría preciso hacer un test de olores a ver si da positivo.


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¡Aprende a escribir, hijnorante!



Joder que marcaje


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Si quieres vivir zombie ..es tu elección



Que va,por eso he vuelto a la medicación


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

Ahora un paseo en familia,que hace sol,que llevamos sin verlo en Pamplona más de un mes


----------



## Lubinillo (31 Dic 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¡Aprende a escribir, hijnorante!



Me da que te has colao con el "a ver" y el "haber"


----------



## Raedero (31 Dic 2021)

¿Quieres dar un paso importante?

Dile a tu mujer que tienes esa coca, dásela y que la tire a tomar por culo. Si esto te parece una estupidez, te aseguro que es lo mejor que puedes hacer. He pasado por donde tú estás, sé muy bien de lo que hablo.

Hazlo y vas a empezar a sentir lo que es verdaderamente la libertad. 

En serio. Deja de hacer el gilipollas compi.

Da igual que comas sano o que hagas deporte, eso son nimiedades. Estás enfermo, tu cabeza está rota y tienes que hacer un cambio radical en tu vida, dar un paso y empezar a funcionar como nunca lo has hecho. Sin mentir, sin engañar, empezando por tí. 

La droga no la tiene el camello ni está en tu barrio, está EN TU CABEZA. Es necesario que lo entiendas y que hagas todo lo posible para sacarla de ahí.

Dale a tu mujer la farla y que la tire, por favor.

*AHORA*


----------



## Raedero (31 Dic 2021)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Prueba con la vitamina C y B3, consigue este libro
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 888831




Este tipo de información no ayuda a un alcohólico o a cualquier adicto, al contrario. 

Sin acritud.


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

Raedero dijo:


> ¿Quieres dar un paso importante?
> 
> Dile a tu mujer que tienes esa coca, dásela y que la tire a tomar por culo. Si esto te parece una estupidez, te aseguro que es lo mejor que puedes hacer. He pasado por donde tú estás, sé muy bien de lo que hablo.
> 
> ...



Si la voy a compartir con ella


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Si la voy a compartir con ella



2 mini rascas sacaremos


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

Y ya me dejó de tonterías


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

Ahora mi mayor problema es el tranxilium, que es jodido de dejar,mañana probaré a no tomar suboxone ya contaré como va todo.monos no paso,pero ansiedad si.


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

7 kilómetros nos hemos hecho con la silleta de la cria


----------



## Cipotex (31 Dic 2021)

Si no quieres dejar la droga, el op será yonki toda la vida, y se joderà el y su familia……


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

Cipotex dijo:


> Si no quieres dejar la droga, el op será yonki toda la vida, y se joderà el y su familia……



Más de dos años limpio me pegado,ni un porro siquiera.lo que no quiero es que mi hija vea a un padre derruido,me acabo de hacer 50 flexiones en series de 10.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Dic 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Me da que te has colao con el "a ver" y el "haber"



El que se ha "colao" es @Staffordshire que no te enteras.


----------



## Raedero (31 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Si la voy a compartir con ella



No sé por qué, me lo imaginaba.

Teneis un problema cojonudo. Y encima dices que te administras la medicación como te da la gana. Encima con una cría, no me jodas. 

Dios te ayude y ojalá no tengais que vivir ninguna desgracia.

De ser así, cuando lleguen los lamentos y quieras dejarte ayudar de verdad, nos lo cuentas.

Mucha suerte, la vas a necesitar.


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

Raedero dijo:


> No sé por qué, me lo imaginaba.
> 
> Teneis un problema cojonudo. Y encima dices que te administras la medicación como te da la gana. Encima con una cría, no me jodas.
> 
> ...



Me acaban de mandar un wasap diciendo que tenia buen caballo y le dicho que no.que he vuelto a la medicación. Esta vez es la definitiva, tengo 39 años ya,y no quiero depender de nada.voy todos los meses a mear a salud mental.y estoy deseando que me quiten las pastillas. La vuelta al trabajo me a venido bien.hasta he dejado el tabaco casi.


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

Urte berri on,feliz año nuevo.


----------



## Cipotex (1 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Más de dos años limpio me pegado,ni un porro siquiera.lo que no quiero es que mi hija vea a un padre derruido,me acabo de hacer 50 flexiones en series de 10.



Si vuelves a recaer de poco te ha servido estar dos años limpio; las drogas, o las dejas de una vez o dentro de un tiempo por cualquier motivo volverás a caer y vuelta a empezar…….Ya puedes ser un deportista olímpico, que si te metes acabarás igual que un yonki de barrio.


----------



## Lubinillo (1 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> El que se ha "colao" es @Staffordshire que no te enteras.



vuelve a leerlo amijho, cito textualemente "a ver si mi mujer quiere..." No se donde ve ustec que se equivoque


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Ene 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> vuelve a leerlo amijho, cito textualemente "a ver si mi mujer quiere..." No se donde ve ustec que se equivoque





Staffordshire dijo:


> esta noche me meteré una* ralla* de coca y* haber* si a mi mujer le apetece follar.


----------



## Lubinillo (1 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>



Mas cazurros imposible. Antes lo tenia en "a ver" y era cuando estaba bien.
A ver si con esto os aclarais.



https://www.rae.es/espanol-al-dia/ver-haber-0


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Ene 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Mas cazurros imposible. Antes lo tenia en "a ver" y era cuando estaba bien.
> A ver si con esto os aclarais.
> 
> 
> ...



Vete a cagar.


----------



## Covid-8M (1 Ene 2022)

Para que quieres empezar? No ves que que es un camino seguro a la desgracia?


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Viviendo en Madrid,pilla una cunda y que te lleve


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Me he despertado a las 12 y media,hoy no me tomaré el suboxone a ver que tal.como en casa de mis aitas. Les voy a llevar unas setas.y que hagan un revuelto.


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Y hoy ni cerveza ni pollas


----------



## Raedero (1 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Me he despertado a las 12 y media,hoy no me tomaré el suboxone a ver que tal.como en casa de mis aitas. Les voy a llevar unas setas.y que hagan un revuelto.



Feliz año nuevo. Disfuta de tu abstinencia, de tu familia y de ese revuelto de setas.


----------



## Taxis. (1 Ene 2022)

Definitivamente, ... las drogas dejan gilipollas a las personas.
Menuda esclavitud.


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Yo ayer me metí con mi mujer un poco de coca,vino y cerveza,más la medicación,no follamos pero estuvimos agusto


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Ayer me acosté a las 3 y me despertado a las12 y media pasadas


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Ayer justo me llamó un colega diciendo que tenía buen caballo, le dije que gracias pero no,que había vuelto al tratamiento, igual me agarró un pequeño ciego de buprenofina pero sin alcohol ,que llevo una racha de emborracharme fina.hace sol pero la niña está mala,parece que el paseo de Ayer a la una de la mañana de casa mis suegros a mi casa ,se enfrió.ha vomitado y tose,no tiene fiebre.


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Taxis. dijo:


> Definitivamente, ... las drogas dejan gilipollas a las personas.
> Menuda esclavitud.



A mi gilipollas no me a dejado,pero algo antisocial si.solo hablo con mi parienta,mi familia y un par de colegas.hace dos años tuve que empezar de cero en tema relaciones sociales


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Feliz año nuevo. Disfuta de tu abstinencia, de tu familia y de ese revuelto de setas.



La niña parece que se enfrió ayer a la noche,a vomitado y tiene tos,así que esta tarde en casa.durante el día en Pamplona llegamos a 17 grados y con sol,pero las noches son frias


----------



## seyra15081972 (1 Ene 2022)

Repito tomate lo que quieras es tu vida, y la coca se la pones en el clitorix a tu mujer disfrutará, tu hija...que la atiendan los abuelos


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Por cierto las setas buenísimas las pille ayer a la mañana, ziza arre,no se como se llaman en castellano


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

seyra15081972 dijo:


> Repito tomate lo que quieras es tu vida, y la coca se la pones en el clitorix a tu mujer disfrutará, tu hija...que la atiendan los abuelos



Ya estamos en casa,le he ayudado a mi parienta a cambiar las sábanas y hemos barrido y fregado la casa con sanitol


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Ene 2022)

500 mensajes....
a donde no vuelves es a mi ignore, de ahi si que no vuelve nadie, porque no vas a salir para poder volver luego


----------



## spala (1 Ene 2022)

engánchate a la vida


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Las benzos son jodidas de dejar ,yo deje el trankimazin de ladrillo hace dos años,pero el tranxilium no pude.


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

spala dijo:


> engánchate a la vida


----------



## T. vivax II (1 Ene 2022)

Te deseo lo mejor, espero que lo consigas. Mis padres murieron por la heroina y yo y el resto de sus hijos hemos heredado las miserias psicologicas de las drogas: traumas, no ser capaces de construir relaciones emocionales normales, no saber donde empiezan y terminan los limites de lo que es una relacion saludable (es mentir normal? es defraudar a alguien normal? es gritar normal?).

A nivel profesional nos ha ido muy bien en la vida, a nivel emocional...yo ya he decido vivir en paz y quien sabe, si otras vidas existen, tal vez lo consiga en la siguiente.

Por descontado tambien hemos heredado un nutrido grupo de genes relacionados con la adiccion, no hay que meterse heroina para experimentarla, la puedes tener al tabaco, al alcohol (y es bastante bastante dificil tb), a la comida, a las relaciones insanas, al trabajo....aun asi, a mi me gusta mucho vivir y soy una persona en general positiva y bastante dicharachera.

El mejor consejo que te han dado ha sido en este post, la droga esta en tu cabeza, es tu cerebro, no es la droga. Yo he llorado diciendole adios a ciertas cosas pero es que tambien lo vivi con la muerte de mis padres, los adios definitivos son asi, duros, desconsolados, un tunel negro y tienen que ser...permanentes. Lo que dices de sonyar con ello, yo tb lo he vivido hasta con el tabaco.

Mucha fuerza, ya has andado un gran trecho y si otros lo consiguen, tu tambien puedes, pero creo que tienes que tomar conciencia de que tu cerebro no es como el de otros y de que necesitas decirle adios y enterder que tu cerebro va a tener un "run run" ahi de fondo por mucho tiempo.


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

T. vivax II dijo:


> Te deseo lo mejor, espero que lo consigas. Mis padres murieron por la heroina y yo y el resto de sus hijos hemos heredado las miserias psicologicas de las drogas: traumas, no ser capaces de construir relaciones emocionales normales, no saber donde empiezan y terminan los limites de lo que es una relacion saludable (es mentir normal? es defraudar a alguien normal? es gritar normal?).
> 
> A nivel profesional nos ha ido muy bien en la vida, a nivel emocional...yo ya he decido vivir en paz y quien sabe, si otras vidas existen, tal vez lo consiga en la siguiente.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu sinceridad


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Mañana me voy con la mujer a hacer raquetas en la nieve.cada día procuro hacer algo que me distraiga.


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

La buprenorfina es un agonista parcial de los receptores morfínicos mû y antagonista de los receptores morfínicos kappa. Posee una actividad analgésica muy superior a la de la morfina (0,2 a 0,6 mg de buprenorfina im equivalen a 5 a 15 mg de morfina im.).
Así te deja,muñeco


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Al final me tomado la buprenorfina, me empezado a sentir mal a eso de las 4 de la tarde


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Gracias a todos los mensajes de apoyo


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Alguien sabría decirme si la buprenorfina daría positivo en opiaceos en un control de carretera?en Internet no he encontrado nada.en los análisis de orina no sale.


----------



## seyra15081972 (1 Ene 2022)

Folla a tu mujer, déjate de sanitol ni ostias, ponte la coca en la punta el nabo


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Tengo huerta y voy a menudo a por setas,he hecho skate desde los 15 hasta los 35,patinaba bien.pero con la medicación que tomo como que no me Dan ganas de pillar el patín.mañana me voy con la mujer a hacer raquetas en la nieve,ya que ella no sabe esquiar.mi único entretenimiento ahora es dar paseos con mi hija y la perra.


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

seyra15081972 dijo:


> Folla a tu mujer, déjate de sanitol ni ostias, ponte la coca en la punta el nabo



Que pesao estas con la coca en la polla,he hechado dos polvos esta tarde,ahora me tomaré la medicación,sacaré a la perra y a sobar pronto,que mañana nos vamos al monte


----------



## SEVEN (1 Ene 2022)

Ostias! Qué putada de hilo. Pienso en tu hija, también en ti.

Te deseo que lo dejes atrás. Tendrás que echarle valor. Todos tenemos que luchar por salir adelante, todos cometemos errores, tomamos malas decisiones, pero la vida sigue y hay que vivirla. 

Lee filosofía, reflexiona, respira y que les den por culo a las adicciones que te exclavizan y destruyen.


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

SEVEN dijo:


> Ostias! Qué putada de hilo. Pienso en tu hija, también en ti.
> 
> Te deseo que lo dejes atrás. Tendrás que echarle valor. Todos tenemos que luchar por salir adelante, todos cometemos errores, tomamos malas decisiones, pero la vida sigue y hay que vivirla.
> 
> Lee filosofía, reflexiona, respira y que les den por culo a las adicciones que te exclavizan y destruyen.



Gracias,unos 5 años he estado chutandome heroina y coca.he pasado monos grandiosos,me despertado en urgencias dos veces después de que me inyectaron naloxona por sobredosis, mi mayor preocupación es mi hija que ya va enterándose de las cosas.lo bueno que tengo casa,mujer,trabajo.y quiero pasar página de una vez.


----------



## SEVEN (1 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Gracias



Egurre!!!

Un navarrico puede con todo


----------



## Turbomax (1 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> En nochebuena compre dos micras de caballo y medio gramo de cocaina, todo por la vena.
> Mi parienta se mosqueo muchísimo.y no quiero volver a decepcionar a mi familia.ayer me fui al monte ,pille setas y me pegue una buena sudada.



Yo creo que llevas demasiado tiempo pegándote una buena sudada ….. una buena sudada de mi polla de todo. Ya es hora de que te hagas responsable de tu propia vida y de los tuyos. 

Di/s te ve en todo momento. No vuelvas a meterte esa droga nunca mas, para alguien eres muy importante. Recuérda esto.


----------



## seyra15081972 (1 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Que pesao estas con la coca en la polla,he hechado dos polvos esta tarde,ahora me tomaré la medicación,sacaré a la perra y a sobar pronto,que mañana nos vamos al monte



pero es pa que pongas a tu hembra a tu favor, consume tío, te hace sentir bien, no te hace daño, te deja nuevo, solo necesitas convencer a la parienta y que consumas los dos, os hará grandes


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Donde vives?que no puedes comprar droga de verdad?


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Frecuenta bares,relacionate y algo encontraras


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Te recomiendo que si consigues heroina,te la fumes,primero quema un poco el papel de plata para quitar algo de toxicidad pon un poco encima y vas aspirando el humo de la gota ,la primera vez vomitaras,pero es normal.luego es todo paz.


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Los más cutres que veas ,estuve una vez en León,de pasada,hace unos diez años


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Solo era una recomendación ya somos mayores para saber que hacer con nuestras vidas


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Esnifada pega mucho menos


----------



## circodelia2 (1 Ene 2022)

Sólo te falta que te enganches al foro.
....


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

seyra15081972 dijo:


> pero es pa que pongas a tu hembra a tu favor, consume tío, te hace sentir bien, no te hace daño, te deja nuevo, solo necesitas convencer a la parienta y que consumas los dos, os hará grandes



Prefiero follar sin drogas,hace años si que follabamos de coca,pero no es lo mismo


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Ene 2022)

Yo al principio también,mi primer picó fue de coca hace muchos años en el coche en un skatepark de noain,fue bestial,me tuvo que chutar el colega,porque yo no sabía,al poco tiempo aprendí.lo bueno que es inmediato conforme vas apretando la jeringuilla lo vas notando


----------



## T. vivax II (1 Ene 2022)

si hoy he participado en el hilo es porque venia "caliente": leo en el periodico que se ha muerto un narco con 89 anyos, a mi madre la metimos en un hoyo con 37 ( me tuvo siendo una cria). Todos los adictos de este y otros paises le han pagado a todos los narcos y cualquier funcionario estatal metido en el ajo un tren de vida inigualable. Han vivido del sufrimiento ajeno y no solo del sufrimiento del adicto cuando deja de ser recreacional para ser una necesidad, si no tambien de todo su circulo. 

Yo un buen dia decidi que no le voy a subvencionar a nadie las vacaciones a costa de mi salud mental, de mi higado, de mis pulmones. En el fondo no deja de ser odio reconducido de una forma mas positiva. 
Pense que estas cosas solo las pensaba yo hasta que lei al cantante de turbonegro hablar de como dejo la heroina y la cocaina y decir que le ayudo saber que el tambien era participe de la miseria que vivian en algunos paises productores de droga los agricultores a quienes los carteles les quitan las tierras para cultivar y viven en un estado de desproteccion y violencia permanente. O la familia americana que se ha llenado los bolsos con la epidemia de abuso de medicamentos para el dolor en USA. Mientras ellos comen langosta, miles de personas viven vidas miserables y sus familias sufren muchisimo. Todo con la mirada para un lado de grandes sectores sociales. 

Al final, mi genetica no la busque, me toco en la loteria genetica, pero si que puedo decidir como quiero vivir y no hay mejor homenaje a mis padres que vivirla intentando ser lo mas feliz y hacer el menor danyo posible. A muy adictos que fueran, me inculcaron muy buenos valores. Me harte de oir toda mi infancia que por favor no fuera como ellos y me duele saber que se fueron con ese sentimiento de culpa. 

Centrate en tu hija y en tu perra, intenta alimentarte de la pureza de su alma, lo demas pertenece al pasado, pertenece a quien fuiste pero no a quien vas a ser.


----------



## Staffordshire (2 Ene 2022)

Día de puta madre para hacer raquetas,sol y mucha nieve.


----------



## Staffordshire (2 Ene 2022)

El Valle de Belagua o Belagoa es un valle Pirenaico situado al norte de Navarra, haciendo frontera con Francia y Huesca. El río Belagua fluye por el centro del valle rodeado de praderas en las que el pasta el diverso ganado de la zona. Wikipedia


----------



## Staffordshire (2 Ene 2022)

Refugio de Belagua


----------



## Staffordshire (2 Ene 2022)

Hemos parado a comer y poco a poco para abajo,que oscurece a las 5


----------



## Staffordshire (2 Ene 2022)

Me fumado un porro de hierba con la parienta y al no estar acostumbrado, me he puesto todo morao


----------



## Staffordshire (2 Ene 2022)

me cambio de meta a suboxone - lasDrogas.info


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Llevo dos días sin suboxone,sin problemas. Hoy me he encontrado con un amigo que acaba de salir de la cárcel y me decía que me invitaba a unas caladas de caballo.le dicho que no.nos hemos fumado un canuto y cada uno a su casa.


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

La mía no es maravillosa que digamos,trabajo en una fábrica de coches a tres turnos,mañana tarde noche.tengo muchas vacaciones, eso sí.mañana he quedado con el colega para pasear a la perra.unos petas unas cervezas y luego a cenar.yo también pasé por la cárcel nueva de Pamplona hace años,seis meses me comí.por reventar trasteros para robar.


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

He descubierto que el suboxone si lo ebulliciónas con agua quitas la naloxona,a ver si mi colega me enseña mañana


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Dos años ha estado preso,ahora va con la pulsera en el tobillo.fue el que me enseño a chutarme


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Me he esnifado 8 miligramos de suboxone con un tranxilium 50,he cenado bien,txistorra y 5 hamburguesas de euro del macdonals


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Ahora estoy en la cama buscando alguna página para ver pelis gratis,sabes de alguna?


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Tengo problemas para dormir


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

He probado a fumarlo en papel de plata,sabe a rayos y no me ha hecho nada,será por la naloxona


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Yo si quieres te invito a Pamplona,puedes traer la perra,tenemos una habitación libre y nos damos un homenaje


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

A la cría le mola el happy mild


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

En tren,creo que dejan llevar perros
Lo que tienes que hacer es relacionarte


----------



## frankie83 (3 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Me suelo beber una litrona,tomo aparte tranxilium 50,gabapentina y olanzapina



Esperando que no sea verdad.. no consideras que cualquier sustancia te volverá a acercar a la dama?


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Esperando que no sea verdad.. no consideras que cualquier sustancia te volverá a acercar a la dama?



Hoy me han ofrecido unas caladas de caballo y he dicho que no.ademas el suboxone esta diseñado para que si consumes no te haga nada o incluso entrar te un mono de cojones


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

No me deja verla


----------



## frankie83 (3 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Hoy me han ofrecido unas caladas de caballo y he dicho que no.ademas el suboxone esta diseñado para que si consumes no te haga nada o incluso entrar te un mono de cojones



No se lo que es eso, pero para mí fue suficiente beber media botella de vino para volver a fumar.. así que recomiendo abstinencia absoluta


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No se lo que es eso, pero para mí fue suficiente beber media botella de vino para volver a fumar.. así que recomiendo abstinencia absoluta



Qué efectos tienen las Suboxone?


*Suboxone* se utiliza para tratar la dependencia de opioides (narcóticos), como la heroína o la morfina, en drogadictos que han dado su conformidad para ser tratados por su adicción. *Suboxone* se utiliza en adultos y adolescentes mayores de 15 años que también están recibiendo apoyo médico, social y psicológico.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Por cierto las setas buenísimas las pille ayer a la mañana, ziza arre,no se como se llaman en castellano



Negrilla (_Tricholoma terreum_). Tricholoma terreum - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Qué efectos tienen las Suboxone?
> 
> 
> *Suboxone* se utiliza para tratar la dependencia de opioides (narcóticos), como la heroína o la morfina, en drogadictos que han dado su conformidad para ser tratados por su adicción. *Suboxone* se utiliza en adultos y adolescentes mayores de 15 años que también están recibiendo apoyo médico, social y psicológico.



Lo malo que me las tomo cuando me da la gana,estuve dos meses sin tomarlo, pasé un poco de ansiedad durante una semana y ya.me pegado dos años limpio.solo he consumido heroina últimamente muy de vez en cuando


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Negrilla (_Tricholoma terreum_). Tricholoma terreum - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Eskerrik asko ,en cada zona se llaman de diferentes formas


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Ene 2022)

Querrás decir *Farlópez*.


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Querrás decir *Farlópez*.



Es mejor enseñar a que por error se chute aire y la palme


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> No sé por qué, me lo imaginaba.
> 
> Teneis un problema cojonudo. Y encima dices que te administras la medicación como te da la gana. Encima con una cría, no me jodas.
> 
> ...



Me pegado unos 5 años enganchado ,no es tan fácil dejar todo.ahora unos petas y poco más.mi mujer me controla el dinero.


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Ya se que no os lo creereis,pero ahora si tengo control sobre mi consumo de opiaceos


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Ahí duele mucho,mejor el brazo


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Yo metía los brazos en zarzales para arañarme


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

De bukowsky me leí el cartero,hace un montón de años


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Que son privados?
Yo voy por la seguridad social, el lunes me toca ir a mear.no se si contarles que he vuelto a pecar


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Que son privados?
> Yo voy por la seguridad social, el lunes me toca ir a mear.no se si contarles que he vuelto a pecar



Daré negativo porque la heroina dura 4 días,daré positivo en cannabis


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Ve por la seguridad social que te ahorras una pasta


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Ahora estaré unos días sin tomar suboxone,para que me haga efecto notable


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Y eso? A mi me pusieron una vez las esposas el segurrata de salud mental,estaba con un mono de cojones y le tiré un ordenador a la cabeza al psiquiatra porque no quería darme metadona.me chutaron valium y no note nada


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Me dieron luego xanax ,pero estaba que me subía por las paredes


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Yo casi siempre voy en chándal.pirque tengo el monte frente a casa,y saco ahí a la perra.tuvimos que sacrificar a la anterior,y en una semana adoptamos a otra


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Si un día te animas a venir ya verás mi mujer cocina de puta madre,fue cocinera en las bodegas leire.ahora trabaja para isn ,pero esta de excedencia por la niña


----------



## singladura (3 Ene 2022)

No te sucede a ti. Le pasa a todos los que tienen la misma enfermedad

Las drogas interfieren en la forma en que las neuronas envían, reciben y procesan las señales que transmiten los neurotransmisores .Tienen la capacidad de activar neuronas porque su estructura química es similar a la de un neurotransmisor natural del organismo; ello permite que se adhieran a las neuronas y las activen y alteran la comunicación normal entre las neuronas. Hacen trampas con trucos en tu cabeza deteriorando lo que hay dentro

Cuando por esos cambios la mente crea una asociación entre un ambiente concreto u evento de una persona y el consumo de drogas, la exposición a ese ambiente u evento hace que tu mente lo evoquey puede desencadenar deseos incontrolables de consumir drogas aunque la droga no esté disponible

Este _reflejo_ aprendido puede durar mucho tiempo, incluso en quienes que no hayan consumido drogas en muchos años. Por ejemplo, personas que llevan diez años sin consumir drogas pueden experimentar deseos intensos de hacerlo cuando un ambiente o evento se las evoca.

Los deseos nunca van a desaparecer. El daño físico en las neuronas y en los transmisores de las señales que provocan las drogas en el cerebro tarda como mínimo dos años en remediarse físicamente.


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

singladura dijo:


> No te sucede a ti. Le pasa a todos los que tienen la misma enfermedad
> 
> Las drogas interfieren en la forma en que las neuronas envían, reciben y procesan las señales que transmiten los neurotransmisores .Tienen la capacidad de activar neuronas porque su estructura química es similar a la de un neurotransmisor natural del organismo; ello permite que se adhieran a las neuronas y las activen y alteran la comunicación normal entre las neuronas. Hacen trampas con trucos en tu cabeza deteriorando lo que hay dentro
> 
> ...



Yo me pegado algo más de dos años limpio,enpastillado eso sí,pero hasta sueño con la heroina, de día con el kurro la niña y la medicación lo llevo mucho mejor


----------



## Raedero (3 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Me pegado unos 5 años enganchado ,no es tan fácil dejar todo.ahora unos petas y poco más.mi mujer me controla el dinero.



No, claro que no es fácil. Y lo más difícil es que uno sólo no puede, de ninguna manera, pero depende única y exclusivamente de uno. Es una paradoja.

Por eso hay que rendirse, asumir que la voluntad de uno está quebrada, que cualquier sensación de control es falsa, una ilusión, es tu cerebro engañándote y es necesario aceptar que uno está enfermo, roto y por tanto renunciar a todo, hacer de enfermo responsable y ponerse en manos de los profesionales y los seres queridos que estén dispuestos a apoyarnos. Y centrarse única y exclusivamente en el trabajo principal: mantener la abstinencia, utilizando todas las herramientas a nuestro alcance.

Cualquier cosa que decidamos nosotros sin consultar, es una trampa mental que nos dirige hacia la recaída. Cualquier consumo, por pequeño que sea y de la sustancia que sea, nos mantiene encadenados. Si mentimos, por pequeña que sea la mentira, estamos jugando en nuestra contra.

Todo esto cuesta mucho esfuerzo y tiempo entenderlo, pero es así. Y al final, se supera y se puede vivir libre y en paz. 

Es muy duro compi, pero se puede conseguir. Yo lo he vivido y lo he visto en otros. Voy camino a 7 años. Y estuve como estás tú.


----------



## Raedero (3 Ene 2022)

Búscate una asociación en la que haya grupos de ayuda mutua. Los más habituales son de alcohólicos pero te sirven perfectamente. Es la forma más eficaz de romper y mantenerse.


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Búscate una asociación en la que haya grupos de ayuda mutua. Los más habituales son de alcohólicos pero te sirven perfectamente. Es la forma más eficaz de romper y mantenerse.



No tengo tiempo,entre la niña,la casa ,la perra,el trabajo....ya voy al psiquiatra y voy a mear todos los meses a salud mental


----------



## singladura (3 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Yo me pegado algo más de dos años limpio,enpastillado eso sí,pero hasta sueño con la heroina, de día con el kurro la niña y la medicación lo llevo mucho mejor



Sin cuidado la droga se folla tu cabeza, se va a follar la relación con tu mujer y se follará el futuro de tu hija.
Lo que te sucede de recordar y evocar es normal. Va a seguir sucediendote y va a seguir siendo normal. Les pasa a todos y es duro. No eres raro ni eres malo por eso. La adicción es una dolencia crónica, como otras tantas enfermedades. Se la tiene que tener a raya. No es fácil. De ahí el mérito. No te lo quites cuando consigas salir adelante Pero andate con mucho, con mucho ojo.

Otros, con otras enfermedades y otras dolencias soñamos otras cosas. Y recurrentes también. Pero el propósito de luchar por lo que es nuestro es firme


----------



## Raedero (3 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> No tengo tiempo,entre la niña,la casa ,la perra,el trabajo....ya voy al psiquiatra y voy a mear todos los meses a salud mental



Claro...........eso decimos todos. 

La cuestión es que cuando te partes una pierna y te dicen que te tienen que hacer una operación de 3 horas para que vuelvas a caminar, no le dices al médico "perdona, pero no tengo tiempo, ya me apañaré con una venda y una muleta".


----------



## Staffordshire (3 Ene 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Claro...........eso decimos todos.
> 
> La cuestión es que cuando te partes una pierna y te dicen que te tienen que hacer una operación de 3 horas para que vuelvas a caminar, no le dices al médico "perdona, pero no tengo tiempo, ya me apañaré con una venda y una muleta".



Un dia me dio por llamar a un teléfono para la drogodependencia y era una mierda,les colgué rápido.no quise en su día internar en un centro rollo proyecto hombre, me hice la cura del sueño en casa.y gracias a ello se quedo mi pareja embarazada, si no hoy no estaría aqui


----------



## singladura (3 Ene 2022)

La droga y otras historias están fabricadas para tomar posesión de los seres humanos y manejarlos. La intención no es el sentimiento, ni ideales ni nada de nada de nada. La intención es el dinero. Así de simple, vulgar y asquerosito.

No te tiene que dar la real gana que así sea. Por cojones


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

singladura dijo:


> La droga y otras historias están fabricadas para tomar posesión de los seres humanos y manejarlos. La intención no es el sentimiento, ni ideales ni nada de nada de nada. La intención es el dinero. Así de simple, vulgar y asquerosito.
> 
> No te tiene que dar la real gana que así sea. Por cojones



Yo ahora me propuesto solo drogas legales,menos algo de hierba,medio gramo de heroina si es como la que visto esta tarde ,igual me dura una semana,con un par de caladas al día voy que chuto.


----------



## shur 1 (4 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> En nochebuena compre dos micras de caballo y medio gramo de cocaina, todo por la vena.
> Mi parienta se mosqueo muchísimo.y no quiero volver a decepcionar a mi familia.ayer me fui al monte ,pille setas y me pegue una buena sudada.



Yonkis todos con pareja. Ingenieros ninguno con pareja. Todo en orden


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> Yonkis todos con pareja. Ingenieros ninguno con pareja. Todo en orden



Cuando la conocí,ella fumaba base y jaco,ahora solo fuma porros y algo de coca,pero muy poca,eso sí, tiene un enganchon al tranxilium de cojones


----------



## shur 1 (4 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Cuando la conocí,ella fumaba base y jaco,ahora solo fuma porros y algo de coca,pero muy poca



Lo que sea. Siempre es así. A ver si te mueres pronto yonki hijo de puta.


----------



## Raedero (4 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Un dia me dio por llamar a un teléfono para la drogodependencia y era una mierda,les colgué rápido.no quise en su día internar en un centro rollo proyecto hombre, me hice la cura del sueño en casa.y gracias a ello se quedo mi pareja embarazada, si no hoy no estaría aqui



Una historia muy bonita pero a mí no me des explicaciones Staffordshire. Tú sabrás. Yo te digo lo que sé en base a mi experiencia y te señalo lo que sé que funciona. Cuando te hablo de una asociación me refiero a una organización de enfermos y/o familiares, no gubernamental ni privada.

La tasa de éxito en drogodependientes es muy, muy baja. Esto es así porque todos los adictos queremos hacer las cosas a nuestra manera y eso, a la larga, no funciona. Los pocos que salimos lo hacemos porque doblamos la rodilla y aceptamos, aprovechamos la ayuda de nuestro entorno y nos dejamos ayudar, principalmente, por otros que han pasado por lo mismo. Siempre es así.


----------



## Raedero (4 Ene 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> Lo que sea. Siempre es así. A ver si te mueres pronto yonki hijo de puta.



Tú a callar. Cerdo.


----------



## singladura (4 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Yo ahora me propuesto solo drogas legales,menos algo de hierba,medio gramo de heroina si es como la que visto esta tarde ,igual me dura una semana,con un par de caladas al día voy que chuto.



Tendrias que conseguir asesoramiento serio con algún experto real. Yo no lo soy.
Vas a necesitar esa ayuda durante tiempo y las sustancias, aunque legales, se las traen. Se tiene que extremar el cuidado porque tienes una enfermedad crónica seria. Lo único de lo que tengo seguridad es que cuanto más restrictivo te puedas permitir el lujo de ser (en lugar de una pastilla, media o cero, en lugar de unas caladas, pocas y con más espacio de tiempo) mejor. Pero para todo eso necesitas tiempo y ayuda científica.
Hasta de los sueños recurrentes por daños mentales se sale. Es increible pero se sale. Con mucho tiempo.
El secreto es firmeza ferrea en la intención y ser generoso con uno mismo no escatimando medios ni tiempo para sanar.

Yo creo que vas por buen camino pero piensa que tienes daños que no son leves. Piensa también que existe mucha gente con problemas de salud que convive con dolencias y que la vida se abre paso. No eres raro, ni malo ni distinto al resto


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Tendrias que conseguir asesoramiento serio con algún experto real. Yo no lo soy.
> Vas a necesitar esa ayuda durante tiempo y las sustancias, aunque legales, se las traen. Se tiene que extremar el cuidado porque tienes una enfermedad crónica serira. Lo único de lo que tengo seguridad es que cuanto más restrictivo te puedas permitir el lujo de ser (en lugar de una pastilla, media o cero, en lugar de unas caladas, pocas y con más espacio de tiempo) mejor. Pero para todo eso necesitas tiempo y ayuda científica.



Ya voy al psiquiatra, me hacen mear,me controlan el dinero....voy a menudo a casa de mis aitas,procuro no juntarme con nadie del pasado,y aunque no lo creas tengo controlado mi consumo de opiaceos.a lo único que estoy enganchado es al tranxilium 50.tengo suerte de que mi pareja haya pasado por donde he estado y me entiende. Otra me habría mandado a la mierda hace tiempo.


----------



## singladura (4 Ene 2022)

La gente entiende muy bien las dolencias físicas que se ven pero no entiende que la salud de la mente va por delante y gobierna a la persona. Si la cabeza esta bien el resto es fácil. Cuando se lesiosa al sistema nervioso se requiere una cura que pide mucho tiempo y hábitos. La medicación y el tratamiento es a largo plazo.
Como no es físico y no lo ven se creen que es falta de aptitud, que depende de la voluntad de la persona, que es tema de carácter etc.. No es verdad. La salud mental vale mucho la pena y se tiene derecho a ella. Todo lo invertido en ella vale mucho la pena y no es tiempo perdido


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

singladura dijo:


> La gente entiende muy bien las dolencias físicas que se ven pero no entiende que la salud de la mente va por delante y gobierna a la persona. Si la cabeza esta bien el resto es fácil. Cuando se lesiosa al sistema nervioso se requiere una cura que pide mucho tiempo y hábitos. La medicación y el tratamiento es a largo plazo.
> Como no es físico y no lo ven se creen que es falta de aptitud, que depende de la voluntad de la persona, que es tema de carácter etc.. No es verdad. La salud mental vale mucho la pena y se tiene derecho a ella



Ya se que me queda mucho recorrido. Pero ya no tengo esa obsesión por el caballo.y no es gracias al psiquiatra, que poco caso le hago,es por salir limpio en las analíticas y enseñárselas a mi amatxo ,lo tranquila que se queda.aunque a veces hago trampas.me bebo tres litros de agua el día anterior y sigo bebiendo mucha agua antes de la analítica, lo único malo que meas agua,incolora y eso mosquea a la enfermera,


----------



## singladura (4 Ene 2022)

Las personas se sienten mal por el hecho de sufrir la enfermedad, se sienten con menos derechos de salir adelante, como si valieran menos al ser más vulnerables.
No es verdad. TIenen el mismo derecho que cualquier enfermo de luchar por su salud y a recuperarla.

Sobre el sentirse diferente del resto que esta bien y parece que nunca han sufrido ni en ese ni en otro sentido: nadie tiene el historial clínico del prójimo. Cabría preguntar primero al médico de cabecera de esas personas para conocer sus taras y problemas La normalidad según avanza la vida se hace mas amplia. Es verdad que quien no tuvo la misma dolencia dificilmente se pondrá en la piel del otro que si pero fijo que si no es un problema de salud se tiene otro. El sentirse diferente respecto al resto de la humanidad, en desventaja responde a la realidad si nos ponemos en posición vulnerable, si no llevamos precaución y vamos sin cuidado y recaemos. Si no se cae en la tentación, a veces el sufrimiento de aguantar hace sentir debilidad pero esa no es real.


----------



## Dj Puesto (4 Ene 2022)

Mira básico no tener número de camellos, básico no juntarse con amigos que se sigan poniendo. Muchos amigos en realidad son compañeros de cuelgue, nunca he estado enganchado a nada salvo al tabaco pero si hablamos ya de coca o heroína tendras amigos que son amigos de chute y poco más, no te juntes con ellos o recaeras. 

Conviene tener alguien que te vigile y sepa y yo por ejemplo si tuve una época de la fariña, un día me desperté hecho una mierda anímicamente porqué vi los problemas que me estaba ocasionando (las drogas dan problemas de amistades, de pareja, de dinero... No es solo lo físico, cuando te quieres dar cuenta toda tu vida gira en torno a la siguiente raya, chute lo que sea) tiré lo que me quedaba, se lo conté a mi pareja y amigos cercanos de nunca más si me ves ahostiame, déjame lo que sea.

Personalmente creo que no dejaría de fumar, y podrías sustituirlo por porros antes que medicación, de los porros se sale más fácil pienso yo aunque también conozco mucho enganchado


----------



## singladura (4 Ene 2022)

Sobre el tema de automedicarse

No ya uno de si mismo. El tema es que esta desaconsejada la automedicación en los mismos doctores con si mismos. 
Eso es porque puede haber muy malas consecuencias provocadas por la pérdida de la objetividad y el sesgo de su propia enfermedad. Eso quiere decir que cuando alguien es sujeto de una enfermedad por el padecimiento que le produce puede tener un juicio sesgado, no completo ni claro. Cuando alguien padece también se consumen recursos de la propia salud. No es lo mismo alguien con una enfermedad que esa misma persona sin haberla padecido. Deja huella, a veces poca pero a veces,si dura en el tiempo y se tienen secuelas eso pasa factura. Y en esos casos , después de padecer, no se tiene el juicio libre, no se puede presumir una decisión clara y justa. Se está condicionado por el sufrimiento que ha consumido fuerzas del enfermo.
Para entendernos no se puede ser juez y parte. Así de claro.

El problema es que debido a la complejidad en los temas de la salud es dificil encontrar buenos especialistas. Yo ahí si veo una razón por la que las personas a veces toman sus propias decisiones pero no les puedo dar la razón sin más porque es peligroso


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Mira básico no tener número de camellos, básico no juntarse con amigos que se sigan poniendo. Muchos amigos en realidad son compañeros de cuelgue, nunca he estado enganchado a nada salvo al tabaco pero si hablamos ya de coca o heroína tendras amigos que son amigos de chute y poco más, no te juntes con ellos o recaeras.
> 
> Conviene tener alguien que te vigile y sepa y yo por ejemplo si tuve una época de la fariña, un día me desperté hecho una mierda anímicamente porqué vi los problemas que me estaba ocasionando (las drogas dan problemas de amistades, de pareja, de dinero... No es solo lo físico, cuando te quieres dar cuenta toda tu vida gira en torno a la siguiente raya, chute lo que sea) tiré lo que me quedaba, se lo conté a mi pareja y amigos cercanos de nunca más si me ves ahostiame, déjame lo que sea.
> 
> Personalmente creo que no dejaría de fumar, y podrías sustituirlo por porros antes que medicación, de los porros se sale más fácil pienso yo aunque también conozco mucho enganchado



Yo deje los porro sin mucho problema, esta tarde he comprado 20 euros y me puesto megafumado,me estoy haciendo una pizza a la una de la mañana


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> me estoy haciendo una pizza a la una de la mañana



¿Al microondas?


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Al microondas?



En el horno


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Pero yo los petas no quiero dejarlos,me acabo de despertar he dormido de puta madre,los dejé puntualmente


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Ene 2022)

Repite esto 100 veces: marihuana sí, caballo no.


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Ahora me daré un paseo con la perra hasta las dos,a la tarde he quedado para hechar un partido a pelota mano,tengo vacaciones hasta el día 10


----------



## singladura (4 Ene 2022)

Aunque no ayuden al 100% los consejos de la gente que por aquí creo que es bienintencionada en su mayoría. No te solucionen el problema 100% pero en un momento dado dan para un apaño mientras encuentras el camino correcto. Son especialidades medicas aun en construccion


----------



## Taxis. (4 Ene 2022)

Mí consejo es que procures no dar más datos personales que puedan conducir a identificar a tí o a tú familia, protegeros.
Hay mucha gente malintencionada y Pamplona es una ciudad muy pequeña que se acaba conociendo todo el mundo.


----------



## EnKli (4 Ene 2022)

Te podrías hacer colega de @atasco


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Como se a torcido el día,a la mañana sol y ahora nublao con pintas de llover


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Taxis. dijo:


> Mí consejo es que procures no dar más datos personales que puedan conducir a identificar a tí o a tú familia, protegeros.
> Hay mucha gente malintencionada y Pamplona es una ciudad muy pequeña que se acaba conociendo todo el mundo.



En Pamplona casi todos conocen mi pasado yonki,poco daño me pueden hacer.
Cuando volví al kurro,tenía miedo y vergüenza, ya se me ha pasado,en un mes ya estaba organizado y eso que me casque 2 años de baja


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> En Pamplona casi todos conocen mi pasado yonki,poco daño me pueden hacer.
> Cuando volví al kurro,tenía miedo y vergüenza, ya se me ha pasado,en un mes ya estaba organizado y eso que me casque 2 años de baja



Ahora vivo en un pueblo pequeño pegado a Pamplona


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Lo he buscado y Pamplona tiene más habitantes que Leon


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Hay varios pueblos pegados a Pamplona, las dos mutilvas,huarte,burlada ,villava,barañain,orkoien.....zizur....


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Hemos hechado un partido de pelota mano a 21,he perdido,me comprado una litrona y yw estoy en casa
Se a puesto a llover a sako


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)




----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Aquí volvemos a mordor lluvia y heladas


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Compra cervezas, eso siempre ayuda y unas benzos


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Yo mañana tengo que madrugar para pasar la itv al coche ,con las camadas que me meto....


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

El dinero nunca se suelta hasta tener la sustancia en la mano,pareces nuevo y más con un desconocido


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

En Pamplona por 15 euros tienes un gramo de speed


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Yo nunca fui mucho de speed,prefiero coca,que la buena la pagas a 70


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

A mi me toca cuidarme que el lunes voy a mear a osasunbidea


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

A partir de hoy cero alcohol, que también sale en la analítica y la enfermera me come la cabeza


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Ya tengo los dias contados para salir limpio


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Ya lo sé.pero las que me gustan a mi no
La ketamina no sale,ni el lsd


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (4 Ene 2022)

¿Quién abusó de ti, los curas?


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

A mi me dio un tortazo una vez en la ikastola un irakasle nada mas


----------



## Bimbo (4 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> A mi me dio un tortazo una vez en la ikastola un irakasle nada mas



Te pillo drogandote?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Ahora vivo en un pueblo pequeño pegado a Pamplona



¿Conoces a Miguel Indurain?


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Te pillo drogandote?



Que va,fue por una pedrada a una compañera, éramos unos crios


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Profesor


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Eso tiene que doler


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

En casa de mis aitas hablamos en euskera


----------



## tomcat ii (4 Ene 2022)

Luego van pidiendo paguitas y ayudas. Lo siento por vuestra hija pareja maravillas.


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Luego van pidiendo paguitas y ayudas. Lo siento por vuestra hija pareja maravillas.



Trabajamos los dos


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Me han tratado mejor de lo que esperaba, nadie me ha comentado nada,salvo un compañero que también anduvo con la heroina. Estoy muy contento la verdad


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Me han tratado mejor de lo que esperaba, nadie me ha comentado nada,salvo un compañero que también anduvo con la heroina. Estoy muy contento la verdad



Otro compañero a ingresado en proyecto hombre


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Yo el dmt ni idea


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Yo el dmt ni idea



Nunca fui de alucinógenos, aquí salen unas setas llamadas monguis que son alucinógenas


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Panaeolus y Psilocybe. Monguis


Entre las especies conocidas como "monguis" y que en mayor o menor medida contienen sustancias alucinógenas, se encuentra dos grandes grupo...




hongosnavarragarciabona.blogspot.com


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Vives con tu madre?


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Yo el dmt ni idea



Hay un jarabe para la tos,romilar,que si te lo bebes entero te pone muy ciego


----------



## tomcat ii (4 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Trabajamos los dos



Ya es algo, no lo perdáis. Mi madre murió cuando yo era niño y mi padre se pasó la vida enganchado a las benzos, murió de los primeros de covid. Había dinero de sobras pero mi hermano y yo hemos pasado hambre, frío, ido mal vestidos y sucios, piensa en tu hija. No sermoneo más, son temas muy personales y salir de una adicción ha de ser siempre una decisión personal.


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Vives con tu madre?



Yo para los 19 ya vivía solo,en piso compartido


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Luego van pidiendo paguitas y ayudas. Lo siento por vuestra hija pareja maravillas.



Y llevo cotizados desde los 17 hasta los 39 que tengo ahora


----------



## tomcat ii (4 Ene 2022)

El medico de cabecera es de la familia, casualmente trabaja en el cap de aquí así que tenía recetas sin problema. Limpiando la casa junté una bolsa que tiene que valer dinero.


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Yo me lo bebí a palo seco


----------



## tomcat ii (4 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Y llevo cotizados desde los 17 hasta los 39 que tengo ahora



Pues ya has cotizado más que muchos, piensa en tu hija, a mi la mia que tiene tres años me ha ido muy bien, eso sí, da muchísimo trabajo.


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Pues ya has cotizado más que muchos, piensa en tu hija, a mi la mia que tiene tres años me ha ido muy bien, eso sí, da muchísimo trabajo.



Si y se ponen malos a la mínima,mi hija estuvo vomitando anteayer.tiene 11 meses y la quiero con locura


----------



## tomcat ii (4 Ene 2022)

Mi padre no tenía problemas con las recetas pero no aguantaba más de 3 o 4 horas despierto, navidad, cumpleaños, lo que sea, todo el mundo de cachondeo y él siempre roncando en el sofá. Se pasó así 20 años.


----------



## Staffordshire (4 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo problemas para dormir,es por abuso de opiaceos


----------



## Bimbo (4 Ene 2022)

Eso es lo que toman en los videos de rap que es morado? Y que efecto hace?


----------



## kicorv (5 Ene 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Mi padre no tenía problemas con las recetas pero no aguantaba más de 3 o 4 horas despierto, navidad, cumpleaños, lo que sea, todo el mundo de cachondeo y él siempre roncando en el sofá. Se pasó así 20 años.



A mi padre y a mi abuelo les pasa lo mismo y a mi como me den un café no duermo en 3 días (lo contrario). Y créeme que no toman ni paracetamol una vez al año. Creo que eso es la tensión y gente que suele madrugar demasiado.

No podías faltar en este hilo  cómo te gustan.

Por cierto, lo del Tramadol al final descubrí que no era sólo por la mezcla con la sertralina, sino que el tramadol en sí produce un efecto ansiolitico agudo y de golpe. No soy un drogas como tú pero lo descubrí por dolores tras una operación


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

Bebetelo entero


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

Yo si y da un poco de asco


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

No tengo ni idea de si engorda


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Yo si y da un poco de asco



Igual vomitar al rato,pero es normal


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

Con un poco no vas a notar NADA.lo suyo es intoxicarse


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

El dextrometorfano (a veces conocido como "DXM" o "robo) es un ingrediente supresor de la tos encontrado en una variedad de medicamentos para el resfrío o la tos vendidos sin necesidad de prescripción médica. Al igual que el PCP y la ketamina, el dextrometorfano actúa como un antagonista del receptor NMDA.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Hoy he comido borraja,unas setas que pille ayer,ziza arre,no se como se llaman en castellano, y un poco de lomo



Esas son muy parecidas a las toxicas y te la juegas...


----------



## mmmarisa (5 Ene 2022)

Probar a poneros todas las vakunas de covik. Cambiarás


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esas son muy parecidas a las toxicas y te la juegas...



Las conozco muy bien,llevo años comiendolas


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

Te a hecho algo?


----------



## Mdutch (5 Ene 2022)

Tu estas a otro nivel que yo y que cualquiera, de hecho nunca he probado la heroina.
Pero si me permites un consejo:

Dado que no tienes sindrome de abstinencia, ya que es todo psicologico, enganchate a otra cosa, a poder ser no tan toxica.


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> Tu estas a otro nivel que yo y que cualquiera, de hecho nunca he probado la heroina.
> Pero si me permites un consejo:
> 
> Dado que no tienes sindrome de abstinencia, ya que es todo psicologico, enganchate a otra cosa, a poder ser no tan toxica.



Con el tiempo que hace en Pamplona difícil, ayer estuve hechando un partido a pelota mano, hoy llueve y hace un frío de la hostia. Me comprado unas cervezas y en casa toda la tarde jugando con la niña


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Con el tiempo que hace en Pamplona difícil, ayer estuve hechando un partido a pelota mano, hoy llueve y hace un frío de la hostia. Me comprado unas cervezas y en casa toda la tarde jugando con la niña,veremos la cabalgata por la tele y a sobar


----------



## mmmarisa (5 Ene 2022)

Porque tomáis eso?


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Porque tomáis eso?



Por el placer que supone,yo ahora el único opiaceo que tomo es buprenorfina y recetado por un psiquiatra, es para olvidar la heroina


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

Tengo ganas de volver a trabajar,tanto tiempo ocioso no es bueno para mi


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

Yo solo lo probé una vez de muy joven,pero lo mezcle con speed ,así que no se muy bien sus efectos reales


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

Como cuando te comes un tripi y lo jodes con anfeta


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

Yo pagaría por ver a iggy pop and the stooges en el 69


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

Yo estuve saliendo con esta chica hace un montón de años,aun patinaba.


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

Yo estuve el otro día haciendo una ruta con raquetas y hace años hacía algo de snow,al saber hacer skate,no se me daba nada mal,es más fácil.pero un coñazo,telesilla,atate ,desatate.....sudar,frío.....nunca probé snowpark,barandillas y cajones si


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

Este soy yo con 20 años,en un viaje a Asturias


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

Y no has pensado en sacarte el carné de conducir?es la auténtica independencia


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

Algún día tendrás que salir de tu zona de confort


----------



## mmmarisa (6 Ene 2022)

No entiendo porqué piensas de ese modo... Tan mal te ha ido en la vida? Tomáis opiáceos para salir de la matrix, pero cuando pasa volveis a la realidad, debe cansar mucho mentalmente


----------



## mmmarisa (6 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Por el placer que supone,yo ahora el único opiaceo que tomo es buprenorfina y recetado por un psiquiatra, es para olvidar la heroina



Como pedir champán para olvidar el vino.. Sigo sin entender..


----------



## Aurkitu (6 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Lo jodido es,que sueño y todo con la heroina, cuando nació mi hija ,hace 11 meses me juré que nunca más,pero volví,esporadicamente pero volví.lo bueno que al que le compraba a dejado de vender,le pillaron.en nochebuena tuve que hacer mil llamadas y dar vueltas por la rotxapea como un tonto,hasta que pille.pero no tengo ningún teléfono ni tampoco me he vuelto a juntar con yonkis.



_Es que sueño con la heroína_...¿Y?

Y con una hija metiéndote mierda...¿Convives con ella? Espero que no, pobre criatura. Que asco de tío sin conocerte, lo siento pero es lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza. Harás deporte, pero no cuidas una mierda tu cuerpo, y a tu hija no la valoras. Espabila, joder. Quítate la mierda como sea, límpiate y no seas una basura con patas. Deja de ser un yonki coño, ya no te estás jodiendo solo a ti mismo. Esa niña necesitará un apoyo de verdad, un padre joder, mejor o peor, no somos perfectos ni mucho menos, pero no un adicto. Que los años pasan volando y en nada tienes una criatura de 4-6 años que no se merece lo que tendrá que ver. No pareces imbécil -del todo-, o lo dejas o te apartas. Métele coraje, soporta el dolor, las ansias, de la dependencia de una puta vez y límpiate. Eres un adicto, sufre y contrólate, ni esporádico ni hostias. Por no _meterte_ ni café.


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> _Es que sueño con la heroína_...¿Y?
> 
> Y con una hija metiéndote mierda...¿Convives con ella? Espero que no, pobre criatura. Que asco de tío sin conocerte, lo siento pero es lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza. Harás deporte, pero no cuidas una mierda tu cuerpo, y a tu hija no la valoras. Espabila, joder. Quítate la mierda como sea, límpiate y no seas una basura con patas. Deja de ser un yonki coño, ya no te estás jodiendo solo a ti mismo. Esa niña necesitará un apoyo de verdad, un padre joder, mejor o peor, no somos perfectos ni mucho menos, pero no un adicto. Que los años pasan volando y en nada tienes una criatura de 4-6 años que no se merece lo que tendrá que ver. No pareces imbécil -del todo-, o lo dejas o te apartas. Métele coraje, soporta el dolor, las ansias, de la dependencia de una puta vez y límpiate. Eres un adicto, sufre y contrólate, ni esporádico ni hostias. Por no _meterte_ ni café.



Tienes toda la razón,llevo desde noche buena sin consumir.ya no paso monos,el 10 vuelvo a trabajar así que cero drogas.y no ,no soy imbecil.esta mañana a sido magnífica con el rollo de los regalos.hoy ni me voy a tomar la medicación a ver que tal


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

Osea que el jarabe te a puesto?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Ene 2022)

Perdona, pero te has olvidado de mi pregunta: ¿conoces a Miguelón Indurain?


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Perdona, pero te has olvidado de mi pregunta: ¿conoces a Miguelón Indurain?



No,solo de la tele,se que vive en olatz


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

Yo hoy me bebido un par de vinos en el vermú,como en casa de mis viejos.a la tarde en casa jugando con la niña.le comprado una silleta para la muñeca.un puzzle mis aitas un abrigo....


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

Joder,se un hombre e independizate,busca un kurro.con tu edad y así?no me jodas
Luego me sermoneais a mi,que he creado una familia y un hogar con la ayuda de mi mujer.....para los 18 estaba ya fuera de casa.y tengo cotizados desde los 17 hasta los 39 que tengo ahora
Aprende a valerte por ti mismo


----------



## Libistros (6 Ene 2022)

Pero que te lo hagan mejor que a ella para evitar posibles sogas y esas cosas poco glamurosas propias de gente fea de las Islas Británicas.


----------



## Libistros (6 Ene 2022)

Eso que te has ahorrado. 

Secreto de sumario: trabajar no dignifica. Ocupar el puesto de mando y distribuir cómo, cuándo y dónde trabajan los demás ya te dignifica un poco más, pero es efímero, toda la mierda acaba cansando.


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

Yo como en casa de mis padres no había dinero,tuve que espabilar pronto,deje los estudios a los 16,empecé trabajando en una carpintería y ahora soy oficial de segunda en volkswagen Navarra, todo con esfuerzo y con adicción a múltiples drogas,como siempre hice mucho deporte,se lo que es el sacrificio


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

Disfrutando la vida hace 10 años,en primavera volveré a pillar el patin


----------



## Libistros (6 Ene 2022)

A mí nunca me ha gustado. La conocí en los tiempos en que los argentinos pensaban que estaban bien (la realidad era que su pobreza no era tan espantosa como ahora) y además de confirmar que se cargaron su centro "histórico" (que, además, se caía ya a pedazos) para hacer una masonada de estilo parisienne encontré a una gente tremendamente arrogante (de aquella en España no había aún inmigración) que vivía de un pequeño barniz cultural remanente de tiempos mejores.

Y como todo en la vida para ser arrogante, excitante, pedante y varias cosas más que acaban en -ante tienes que tener dinero de verdad, a ser posible dinero viejo, que los neo burgueses son bastante coñacito.


----------



## Libistros (6 Ene 2022)

Yo te veo muy Cocteau: enganchado al opio y vendiendo poemas lisérgicos por la posibilidad de un nuevo chute, todo en un ambiente decadente con encanto.


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

Yo si podría volver al pasado no habría probado la heroina y habría seguido patinando y no habría pasado por la cárcel y habría quitado muchos disgustos a mi familia


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Yo te veo muy Cocteau: enganchado al opio y vendiendo poemas lisérgicos por la posibilidad de un nuevo chute, todo en un ambiente decadente con encanto.



El opio no se chuta


----------



## Libistros (6 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> El opio no se chuta



Mis perdones, no tomo drogas. Me parecía la forma correcta de expresarlo.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (6 Ene 2022)

Yo la deje hace unos meses, y lo que mas hecho de menos es ir a pillar. Adoro ir a recorrerme todas las casuchas, juntarme con personajes de ficcion y vivir historias surrealistas sin salir de la ciudad.

Esa vida se da debido a la mala vida que se vive en las ciudades, ese tipo de cosas las veo hoy desde la España vaciada y no tienen el mas minimo sentido. Si bajo a Madrid voy directo a pillar, pero estando aqui ni se me pasa por la cabeza.


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Mis perdones, no tomo drogas. Me parecía la forma correcta de expresarlo.



He fumado opio y es una mierda,una vez me comí un gramo y ahí si lo note


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Yo la deje hace unos meses, y lo que mas hecho de menos es ir a pillar. Adoro ir a recorrerme todas las casuchas, juntarme con personajes de ficcion y vivir historias surrealistas sin salir de la ciudad.
> 
> Esa vida se da debido a la mala vida que se vive en las ciudades, ese tipo de cosas las veo hoy desde la España vaciada y no tienen el mas minimo sentido. Si bajo a Madrid voy directo a pillar, pero estando aqui ni se me pasa por la cabeza.



El que?heroina?que medicación tomas?


----------



## notorius.burbujo (6 Ene 2022)

Cuando pruebas el caballo te das cuenta de la escasa libertad que tenias antes de tomar caballo. Lo sientes como el elixir de la libertad, aunque suene tan paradojico. El sistema te derroye el alma.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (6 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> El que?heroina?que medicación tomas?



heroina y cocaina basicamente.


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

Yo al estar acostumbrado a la heroina, fumar opio no me hacía nada,comido si.por el culo no lo he probado


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> heroina y cocaina basicamente.



Y tomas meta?


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> heroina y cocaina basicamente.



Yo igual,intravenosa


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

Empecé con metasedin y me pasaron a suboxone 8 miligramos


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

Pero me tenido que meter supositorios, ya que la heroina estriñe


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

La metadona es una mierda,al principio notas algo,pero luego nada,solo te quita el mono.
Prefiero suboxone que si te hace olvidarte del caballo,además con alcohol da un globo interesante


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (6 Ene 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> _Es que sueño con la heroína_...¿Y?
> 
> Y con una hija metiéndote mierda...¿Convives con ella? Espero que no, pobre criatura. Que asco de tío sin conocerte, lo siento pero es lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza. Harás deporte, pero no cuidas una mierda tu cuerpo, y a tu hija no la valoras. Espabila, joder. Quítate la mierda como sea, límpiate y no seas una basura con patas. Deja de ser un yonki coño, ya no te estás jodiendo solo a ti mismo. Esa niña necesitará un apoyo de verdad, un padre joder, mejor o peor, no somos perfectos ni mucho menos, pero no un adicto. Que los años pasan volando y en nada tienes una criatura de 4-6 años que no se merece lo que tendrá que ver. No pareces imbécil -del todo-, o lo dejas o te apartas. Métele coraje, soporta el dolor, las ansias, de la dependencia de una puta vez y límpiate. Eres un adicto, sufre y contrólate, ni esporádico ni hostias. Por no _meterte_ ni café.



Toda la razón, de toda esta historia la que más pena me da es la niña. Criarse en un ambiente así deja marca en forma de traumas para toda la vida.
Si yo tuviera adicción a las drogas lo último que haría es tener hijos por no provocarles un daño enorme y una infancia desgraciada, no se lo merecen y no tienen la culpa.


----------



## Esse est deus (6 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Me suelo beber una litrona,tomo aparte tranxilium 50,gabapentina y olanzapina



¿No será mejor que vuelvas a la heroina? Desde la ignorancia...


----------



## mmmarisa (6 Ene 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> _Es que sueño con la heroína_...¿Y?
> 
> Y con una hija metiéndote mierda...¿Convives con ella? Espero que no, pobre criatura. Que asco de tío sin conocerte, lo siento pero es lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza. Harás deporte, pero no cuidas una mierda tu cuerpo, y a tu hija no la valoras. Espabila, joder. Quítate la mierda como sea, límpiate y no seas una basura con patas. Deja de ser un yonki coño, ya no te estás jodiendo solo a ti mismo. Esa niña necesitará un apoyo de verdad, un padre joder, mejor o peor, no somos perfectos ni mucho menos, pero no un adicto. Que los años pasan volando y en nada tienes una criatura de 4-6 años que no se merece lo que tendrá que ver. No pareces imbécil -del todo-, o lo dejas o te apartas. Métele coraje, soporta el dolor, las ansias, de la dependencia de una puta vez y límpiate. Eres un adicto, sufre y contrólate, ni esporádico ni hostias. Por no _meterte_ ni café.



Que triste que trates así a las personas. ¿No te das cuenta que es un enfermo? La culpa la tiene la droga y no él… lo que pondrías darle son palabras de ánimo y positivismo. Ofrecerte voluntario para acompañarle al UCA y en sus recaídas


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Que triste que trates así a las personas. ¿No te das cuenta que es un enfermo? La culpa la tiene la droga y no él… lo que pondrías darle son palabras de ánimo y positivismo. Ofrecerte voluntario para acompañarle al UCA y en sus recaídas



Razón tiene,pero no son formas


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> ¿No será mejor que vuelvas a la heroina? Desde la ignorancia...



Que va,mis últimos picos fueron en nochebuena y creo que no volveré a chutarme más.igual fumar algún día concreto si.pero no quiero volver a depender de nada.no pase mono porque me hicieron la cura del sueño,un mes enpastillado ,luego fueron bajándome el gramaje,ahora tomo la dosis mínima de suboxone,que es un opiaceo sintetico, tranxilium 50,gabapentina y olanzapina.he vuelto a trabajar y me ha venido muy bien,aunque vaya amargado.


----------



## mmmarisa (6 Ene 2022)

Da igual que tú no tengas familia. Te tienes a tí y sobra


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

Metadona vs Suboxone Comparación | Diffen


Suboxone y metadona son usados para tratar pacientes con adicción o con dependencia de opioides. Ambos son opioides sintéticos. Suboxone es un agonista opioide parcial (significa que sus efectos son limitados aún cuando se toma en dosis grandes), pero metadona es un agonista opioide completo.




es.diffen.com




A mi cuando me han ido bajando el gramaje de suboxone, no he notado nada


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

No,ahora conozco mis límites y los tiempos.
Como dije,el otro día me ofrecieron fumar caballo y le dije que no


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

Lo peor fue estar de baja dos años,aburrimiento,depresión,me sentía tan hundido que me daban ganas de quitarme de en medio


----------



## mmmarisa (6 Ene 2022)

Mi hermano toma cocaína, está muy hundido, parece un anciano de 90 años, que triste. He llamado y he cogido fecha. La semana que viene lo acompañó para hablar con el médico del UCA. Quiero ayudarle a salir de ahí. Por eso estoy en este hilo, para aprender cómo sienten ellos y que necesitan. Disculparme


----------



## mmmarisa (6 Ene 2022)

https://sanidad.castillalamancha.es/ciudadanos/plan-regional-de-drogas/atencion-integral-las-adicciones/la-red/unidades-de-conductas-adictivas-uca


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

Aquí en Navarra te mandan a salud mental


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

Yo no quise entrar en ningún centro,ya que mi mujer estaba embarazada. Además te anulan como persona


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Mi hermano toma cocaína, está muy hundido, parece un anciano de 90 años, que triste. He llamado y he cogido fecha. La semana que viene lo acompañó para hablar con el médico del UCA. Quiero ayudarle a salir de ahí. Por eso estoy en este hilo, para aprender cómo sienten ellos y que necesitan. Disculparme



Yo todos los farloperos que he conocido también son alcoholicos


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

A mi me ofrecieron entrar en una granja y les dije que no


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> A mi me ofrecieron entrar en una granja y les dije que no



Era un baserri perdido en el monte


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Ene 2022)

Bueno ,me voy a dormir que mañana voy a ver si me compro una north face


----------



## Aurkitu (7 Ene 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Que triste que trates así a las personas. ¿No te das cuenta que es un enfermo? La culpa la tiene la droga y no él… lo que pondrías darle son palabras de ánimo y positivismo. Ofrecerte voluntario para acompañarle al UCA y en sus recaídas



Si le contesto así es porque no quiero irle de buen rollista, con palmaditas en la espalda y hombros para subnormales. No escribo estas parrafadas por desinterés y menos para malmeter. El tiempo que tiene es finito para dejar toda esa mierda. El primero en no respetarse es el mismo hacia su propio cuerpo, y si continúa a su propio futuro.

La culpa esta arraigada a esta mierda de sociedad que promueve la alienación mental y arrastra a este tipo de personas hacia esa debilidad por la desconexión rápida de la realidad, es un adicto, el es consciente de ello y sabe lo que supone en su vida y los que le rodean. Es duro cuando las adicciones las marcan los genes, unos pueden otros se destrozan la vida. Pero es un tío que no se le ve idiota, tiene una hija pequeña que cuidar y tiene que hacer todo lo posible, sacrificar muchas cosas y luchar su propia guerra personal -sus putas adicciones- para ofrecer a esa criatura un padre que este a su lado, al que esa pequeñaja va a necesitar más cada día que pasa, no un despojo ido que le joda el futuro y le marque la vida convirtiendo algo personal en un círculo generacional.



Staffordshire dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón,llevo desde noche buena sin consumir.ya no paso monos,el 10 vuelvo a trabajar así que cero drogas.y no ,no soy imbecil.esta mañana a sido magnífica con el rollo de los regalos.hoy ni me voy a tomar la medicación a ver que tal



Ese es el camino, desconectar de cualquier ambiente tóxico -como si fuese el trabajo-, volverte un jodido talibán anti-consumo de sustancias activas legales o no cuando lo consigas, cambiar hábitos; y seguro que vas sudar y luchar por ello el resto de tu vida, pero es lo que te toca. Todos tenemos nuestros problemas y no todos hemos nacido con esa flor en el culo, la salud, económicos o familiares, o de adicciones como dices es tu caso en esta vida. A ti te ha tocado uno bastante jodido, es lo que hay, a otros les tocan otros o todos, no lo enmierdes más, que ya tienes un _buen_ número; el camino ya sabes cual es.

Por cierto lo del baserri, no lo descartes. Como si la solución es irte a Huesca y ocupar una casa en medio de la montaña con tu familia con cuatro gallinas. No descartes nada. Y pon en una balanza tus valores, ya no pienses en un tiempo flexible como tal, si no en años de tu criatura. ¿Cómo te gustaría verte a ti mismo y que tipo de crianza esperas para su infancia cuando ella tenga dos años, cinco o cuando cumpla diez? El tiempo pasa muy rápido.


----------



## mmmarisa (7 Ene 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Si le contesto así es porque no quiero irle de buen rollista, con palmaditas en la espalda y hombros para subnormales. No escribo estas parrafadas por desinterés y menos para malmeter. El tiempo que tiene es finito para dejar toda esa mierda. El primero en no respetarse es el mismo hacia su propio cuerpo, y si continúa a su propio futuro.
> 
> La culpa esta arraigada a esta mierda de sociedad que promueve la alienación mental y arrastra a este tipo de personas hacia esa debilidad por la desconexión rápida de la realidad, es un adicto, el es consciente de ello y sabe lo que supone en su vida y los que le rodean. Es duro cuando las adicciones las marcan los genes, unos pueden otros se destrozan la vida. Pero es un tío que no se le ve idiota, tiene una hija pequeña que cuidar y tiene que hacer todo lo posible, sacrificar muchas cosas y luchar su propia guerra personal -sus putas adicciones- para ofrecer a esa criatura un padre que este a su lado, al que esa pequeñaja va a necesitar más cada día que pasa, no un despojo ido que le joda el futuro y le marque la vida convirtiendo algo personal en un círculo generacional.
> 
> ...



Madre mía. Pareces el padre de la criatura.. Que me enfadé yo así con mi hermano, tiene lógica.. Pero tú no sé que pensar.


----------



## mmmarisa (7 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Yo todos los farloperos que he conocido también son alcoholicos



¿Que me aconsejas que le pida al médico de UCA Para mí hermano porfavor? Voy con él la semana que viene.


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> ¿Que me aconsejas que le pida al médico de UCA Para mí hermano porfavor? Voy con él la semana que viene.



Que yo sepa no hay medicación para cocainomanos como si la hay para heroinomanos.
Lo único que se me ocurre es que le den un montón de tranquilizantes ,rollo trankimazin y tranxilium 50 durante un mes y así pasar el mono,se la esnifa o fuma o se la inyecta?


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> ¿Que me aconsejas que le pida al médico de UCA Para mí hermano porfavor? Voy con él la semana que viene.



Probablemente también tenga problemas con el alcohol


----------



## InigoMontoya (7 Ene 2022)

En realidad la droga en si no es mala, lo malo es el abuso, Eschotado se metia de todo y mira que viejo llego


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> ¿Que me aconsejas que le pida al médico de UCA Para mí hermano porfavor? Voy con él la semana que viene.



A mi me hicieron la cura del sueño,varios meses empastillado a tope,y luego fueron bajándome el gramaje.lo primero sería controlable el dinero.a mi me lo controla la parienta,lo segundo quitarle el teléfono y borrar todos sus contactos.


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> ¿Que me aconsejas que le pida al médico de UCA Para mí hermano porfavor? Voy con él la semana que viene.



Le harán ir a mear todas las semanas es importante que le apoyáis,bastante mierda tendrá encima el pobre como para machacarlo aún mas


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

Yo estuve dos meses en casa de mis padres ultravigilado.venia de una sobredosis de heroina y tranxilium 50.me vieron en pantaloneta sin camiseta y descalzo,lloviendo en febrero


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

Y es importante que sea sincero con el psiquiatra en tema dosis diarias y si toma alguna sustancia mas


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Yo estuve dos meses en casa de mis padres ultravigilado.venia de una sobredosis de heroina y tranxilium 50.me vieron en pantaloneta sin camiseta y descalzo,lloviendo en febrero



Yo no me acuerdo de nada,solo se que desperté en urgencias después de un chute de naloxona


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

Tres sobredosis me han dado y por suerte sigo vivo


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> En realidad la droga en si no es mala, lo malo es el abuso, Eschotado se metia de todo y mira que viejo llego



Y lou reed,para la vida que llevo también duro lo suyo con hepatitis y todo


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Y lou reed,para la vida que llevo también duro lo suyo con hepatitis y todo



Mira iggy pop dijo hasta aquí. Y esta de puta madre


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Mira iggy pop dijo hasta aquí. Y esta de puta madre



Soy muy fan de iggy pop


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Ene 2022)

Hay que joderse, heroinomano y sin embargo con mujer y un hijo, por no hablar del Paquirrin, calvo, gordo, feo, vicioso, drojadicto, y sin embargo casado con una tia buena y con hijos.

Y yo mas solo que la una y eso que hasta deje el tabaco hace años. Me cago en la leche puta.


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Hay que joderse, heroinomano y sin embargo con mujer y un hijo, por no hablar del Paquirrin, calvo, gordo, feo, vicioso, drojadicto, y sin embargo casado con una tia buena y con hijos.
> 
> Y yo mas solo que la una y eso que hasta deje el tabaco hace años.



Y oficial de segunda en volkswagen Navarra, con restricciones dadas por la mutua por estar medicado,osea que me toco los huevos básicamente,me ofrecieron no hacer noches,pero no acepté, las noches es el turno que más me gusta, aunque por el día estoy zombi y cansado


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Y oficial de segunda en volkswagen Navarra



Entonces haber empezado por ahi, al menos trabaja. Yo en cambio llevo media vida sin dar palo al agua.


----------



## mmmarisa (7 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Que yo sepa no hay medicación para cocainomanos como si la hay para heroinomanos.
> Lo único que se me ocurre es que le den un montón de tranquilizantes ,rollo trankimazin y tranxilium 50 durante un mes y así pasar el mono,se la esnifa o fuma o se la inyecta?



Snifa


----------



## mmmarisa (7 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Probablemente también tenga problemas con el alcohol



Si


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Snifa



Sabes cuantos gramos diarios?he intentado mandarte u privado,pero no me deja


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Ene 2022)

Bien Rico que tuvo que estar ese pico por navidad. 
tonto tú que te comes la cabeza. 
Lo disfrutaste y punto. 
el día después a asumir las responsabilidades de tu vida. 
lo demás son lloros buscando atención. 
yo llevo ya 23 años enganchao a la chisma sin perdonar más allá de 10 días y paso de negarme, es culpa mía y sé que no puedo quitarme. 
consigo llevarlo sin demasiados problemas con la mujer pero claro, no tenemos hijos.


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Si



Yo el lunes tengo que ir a mear a salud mental,no se si contarles que estos días he consumido coca,heroina ,porros y alcohol.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Yo todos los farloperos que he conocido también son alcoholicos



Eso no es verdad. Se bebe cuando uno se pone y no al revés


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Yo el lunes tengo que ir a mear a salud mental,no se si contarles que estos días he consumido coca,heroina ,porros y alcohol.



Por los días que han pasado y bebiendo mucha agua saldré negativo


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Eso no es verdad. Se bebe cuando uno se pone y no al revés



Ya lo se,pero generalmente los cocainomanos también son alcohólicos,los que he conocido todos


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

Hace unos años estuve limpio de heroina unos meses y solo me chutaba coca y me bebía hasta el agua de los floreros


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Ya lo se,pero generalmente los cocainomanos también son alcohólicos,los que he conocido todos



Sabes que no porque uno se siente muy mal al Beber y solo bebe al ponerse. El tema es que lo uno, retroalimenta a lo otro y los efectos dañinos y de adiccion, se suman


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Hace unos años estuve limpio de heroina unos meses y solo me chutaba coca y me bebía hasta el agua de los floreros



Ese es el tema. Lo que yo llamo “hacer trampas”


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Sabes que no porque uno se siente muy mal al Beber y solo bebe al ponerse. El tema es que lo uno, retroalimenta a lo otro y los efectos dañinos y de adiccion, se suman



Y beber y que tecpique la nariz?a mi eso aún me pasa


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Y beber y que tecpique la nariz?a mi eso aún me pasa



Sí, bien lo
Sabes pero la
Cabeza puede más… y antes planeas el pillar que beber. 
tienes mas vicio que calleja


----------



## mmmarisa (7 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Yo el lunes tengo que ir a mear a salud mental,no se si contarles que estos días he consumido coca,heroina ,porros y alcohol.



Pues te saldrá. Te voy a enviar privado. Es la primera vez, no se si lo haré bien


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Y beber y que tecpique la nariz?a mi eso aún me pasa



Yo he descubierto como quitar la naloxona al suboxone y que solo haya buprenorfina, la gente en la cárcel se la chutaba,yo me la esnifo ,probé a fumar en plata,pero sabe a rayos


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Ene 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Pues te saldrá. Te voy a enviar privado. Es la primera vez, no se si lo haré bien



Claro que le saldrá. La única opción es decir ña
Verdad


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Pues te saldrá. Te voy a enviar privado. Es la primera vez, no se si lo haré bien



Ok


----------



## mmmarisa (7 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Ok



Ya está. ¿Te ha salido la conversación?


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Claro que le saldrá. La única opción es decir ña
> Verdad



La heroina dura 4 días en orina,el alcohol 12 horas y la coca también 4 días,además de coca me metí dos rallas y fume un poco de basuco,todo esto en nochebuena, ya han pasado unos cuantos días y he comido mucha borraja y achicoria y fruta y mucho te verde.lo único igual los porros


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> La heroina dura 4 días en orina,el alcohol 12 horas y la coca también 4 días,además de coca me metí dos rallas y fume un poco de basuco,todo esto en nochebuena, ya han pasado unos cuantos días y he comido mucha borraja y achicoria y fruta y mucho te verde.lo único igual los porros



Yo menos mal que las analíticas que tengo cada dos por tres, van a temas de inmunología y marcadores muy específicos que si miraran tóxicos…

ya alguna vez en partes de urgencias aparecían comentarios extraños como “NO TÓXICOS” en mayúsculas … muy raro


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

Otra vez me acaban de ofrecer heroina por wasap y le dicho que no.que estoy con suboxone y dispuesto a desengancharme del todo,si vuelvo a cagarla mi parienta se pira y no quiero eso, con la niña y todo


----------



## Staffordshire (7 Ene 2022)

Ahora nos ves por la calle y no piensas que somos extoxicomanos ni de coña


----------



## Aurkitu (8 Ene 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Madre mía. Pareces el padre de la criatura.. Que me enfadé yo así con mi hermano, tiene lógica.. Pero tú no sé que pensar.



Pues imagina, a veces yo me siento fatal por estar hecho una mierda de sueño y cansancio, y no poder ofrecer a mi crio un padre de calidad, si no un _papa zombi_. 

Me viene a la mente una criatura que no debería pasar por eso. De muy pequeño yo viví mis cosas marisa, muy pequeñajo. Pero de alguna me acuerdo, por suerte fue una etapa muy breve en mi vida de una relación que tuvo mi madre con una persona alcohólica.


----------



## Aurkitu (8 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Mis amores



Y tienes suerte, mamón. Cuídate y cuídalas.


----------



## mmmarisa (8 Ene 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Pues imagina, a veces yo me siento fatal por estar hecho una mierda de sueño y cansancio, y no poder ofrecer a mi crio un padre de calidad, si no un _papa zombi_.
> 
> Me viene a la mente una criatura que no debería pasar por eso. De muy pequeño yo viví mis cosas marisa, muy pequeñajo. Pero de alguna me acuerdo, por suerte fue una etapa muy breve en mi vida de una relación que tuvo mi madre con una persona alcohólica.



Lo siento mucho. Cuídate


----------



## Taxis. (8 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Mis amores



Son preciosas.
Cuídalas.


----------



## Staffordshire (8 Ene 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Ya está. ¿Te ha salido la conversación?



Me quede frito


----------



## Staffordshire (8 Ene 2022)

Taxis. dijo:


> Son preciosas.
> Cuídalas.



Las he borrado ,que aquí hay gente muy malintecionado


----------



## Staffordshire (8 Ene 2022)

Taxis. dijo:


> Son preciosas.
> Cuídalas.



He tenido mucha suerte,tengo una mujer guapa e inteligente


----------



## Taxis. (8 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> He tenido mucha suerte,tengo una mujer guapa e inteligente



Desde luego que sí, guapa lo es.


----------



## singladura (8 Ene 2022)

Poneís a artistas y músicos a los que admirais como ejemplo. Es verdad que la música evoca sentimientos muy agradables, nostalgias... Y también tiene efectos terapeúticos. Yo tengo una serie de preferidos también y los adoro

Pero no pierdo el norte de vista. Me explico: en el mundo del negocio musical del pasado siglo se vivió un fenónemo interrumpido de súbito con el mp3 y la distribución por internet. Antes la cantidad de dinero que manejaban era exhorbitada y con ello llevaban detrás toda una corte de intermediarios, grupies, hombres de negocios, abogados etc... A los pies de los ídolos ponían los medios y la atención del público... En esa línea igual alguna de esas celebridades se podía volver casquivano, traicionero y liarsela con movidas políticas con toda la atención mediática que habían puesto a su disposición. Pero paradógicamente ya es casualidad que todos los artistas con lo que en realidad lidiaban en privado era con sustancias y dependencias. Es más: mi teoría es que los mandamases del negocio buscaban expresamente ese perfil de gente, muy muy vulnerable eomocionalmente y manejable a los que tenían bien adiestratidos para que no se la liaran y a los que facilitaban e incentivaban su dependencia. Y cuando alguno se les iba del redil.... pajarito en 3 2 1... (que la cantidad de "accidentes por sobredosis" es demasiado exagerada)

Yo no niego la gran calidad del arte de esos ídolos, pero también es verdad que a muchos otros igual de brillantes se les negaron las oportunidades que "que casualidad" se pusieron a los pies de otros que daban más fácil el perfil de bufones de los poderosos. Mucha revolución y mucha historia pero a la hora de la verdad para lo único que había facilidad era para el acceso a las sustancias. Del resto de las reiinvindicaciones sin noticias y todos yonkis perdidos. Es más: tengo la seguridad de que en caso de tener dos candidatos para elegir los del negocio fijo que se decantaban por el que tuviera más vulnerabilidad y poder de adicción porque el que no les inquietaba al no tenerlo tan pillado.

Por aquí no lo entendíamos. Teníamos, en los 70 teníamos la canción protesta y fenónemos culturales con tintes políticos y no lo entendíamos. Al final como los artistas son gente muy sensible también algunos tuvieron problemas pero nada en comparación al escenario pop internacional.
Recuerdo que en el documental sobre si misma Amy Winehouse, una vez gordita y recuperada frente al periodista que la entrevistaba se escuchaba a si misma cuando derroída y decía "realmente era una buena cantante" poniendo distancia entre ella como persona y el producto musical creado con ella antes. Luego también palmó dicen que por todo lo que se había pasado antes con todo.

Ahora sigue existiendo gente con mucho arte pero lo primero es que no se metan en follones y que vayan al negocio (muchos de lavado de dinero). Si los conoces en persona ves que son muy talentosos pero físicamente sin llegar a ser flojos son más juglares y titiriteros que otra cosa

Resumen: que a los ídolos se le ponía de todo para tenerlos bien pillados con las dependencias y todo era por el dinero. Que pongaís distancia entre esos productos y la vida real sin tampoco dejar de disfrutar de la música. Pero con cabeza


----------



## mmmarisa (9 Ene 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Poneís a artistas y músicos a los que admirais como ejemplo. Es verdad que la música evoca sentimientos muy agradables, nostalgias... Y también tiene efectos terapeúticos. Yo tengo una serie de preferidos también y los adoro
> 
> Pero no pierdo el norte de vista. Me explico: en el mundo del negocio musical del pasado siglo se vivió un fenónemo interrumpido de súbito con el mp3 y la distribución por internet. Antes la cantidad de dinero que manejaban era exhorbitada y con ello llevaban detrás toda una corte de intermediarios, grupies, hombres de negocios, abogados etc... A los pies de los ídolos ponían los medios y la atención del público... En esa línea igual alguna de esas celebridades se podía volver casquivano, traicionero y liarsela con movidas políticas con toda la atención mediática que habían puesto a su disposición. Pero paradógicamente ya es casualidad que todos los artistas con lo que en realidad lidiaban en privado era con sustancias y dependencias. Es más: mi teoría es que los mandamases del negocio buscaban expresamente ese perfil de gente, muy muy vulnerable eomocionalmente y manejable a los que tenían bien adiestratidos para que no se la liaran y a los que facilitaban e incentivaban su dependencia. Y cuando alguno se les iba del redil.... pajarito en 3 2 1... (que la cantidad de "accidentes por sobredosis" es demasiado exagerada)
> 
> ...



Resume, plis


----------



## Raedero (9 Ene 2022)

Cómo vas compi.

Te recomiendo que te pongas en contacto con narcóticos anónimos. Tengo compañeros cocainómanos que lo han probado y les ha funcionado muy bien, además hay grupos en todas las capitales. 

Todo lo que hagas está bien pero contar con un grupo de gente más o menos sólido que comparta tu problemática es lo que más te va ayudar. 

Piénsalo.


----------



## Staffordshire (12 Ene 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Resume, plis



Iggy pop es un ejemplo de superación


----------



## Staffordshire (12 Ene 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Cómo vas compi.
> 
> Te recomiendo que te pongas en contacto con narcóticos anónimos. Tengo compañeros cocainómanos que lo han probado y les ha funcionado muy bien, además hay grupos en todas las capitales.
> 
> ...



Me da vergüenza contar cosas que he hecho,he pasado por la cárcel, he robado en trasteros...ahora tengo trabajo y con la medicación voy bien.ni me acuerdo de la heroina, aquí me desahogo mucho,lo único un poco chungo que hago es mezclar el suboxone y el tranxilium 50 con cerveza.
Una vez puesto de caballo y tranxilium y alcohol aparecí en casa de mis viejos descalzo y sin camiseta en pleno octubre lloviendo,no me acuerdo de nada .me desperté en el hospital después de un chute de naloxona. Tengo muchos días del pasado nublados,me acuerdo de cosas a medias.
Ahora mi hija es mi mayor preocupación. Espero que para cuando cumpla dos años ya esté rehabilitado del todo.aunque me dijo la Charoenfermera que igual debería tomar el suboxone de por vida y eso no quiero.el trabajar después de dos años de baja me ha venido muy bien.y eso de no poder entrar a bares por no estar vacunado mejor


----------



## Staffordshire (12 Ene 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Cómo vas compi.
> 
> Te recomiendo que te pongas en contacto con narcóticos anónimos. Tengo compañeros cocainómanos que lo han probado y les ha funcionado muy bien, además hay grupos en todas las capitales.
> 
> ...



Como va eso de narcóticos anónimos? Una vez llame a un teléfono de atención al drogodependiente y no me hicieron mucho caso


----------



## Staffordshire (12 Ene 2022)

Un directo brutal


----------



## Raedero (12 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Me da vergüenza contar cosas que he hecho,he pasado por la cárcel, he robado en trasteros...ahora tengo trabajo y con la medicación voy bien.ni me acuerdo de la heroina, aquí me desahogo mucho,lo único un poco chungo que hago es mezclar el suboxone y el tranxilium 50 con cerveza.
> Una vez puesto de caballo y tranxilium y alcohol aparecí en casa de mis viejos descalzo y sin camiseta en pleno octubre lloviendo,no me acuerdo de nada .me desperté en el hospital después de un chute de naloxona. Tengo muchos días del pasado nublados,me acuerdo de cosas a medias.
> Ahora mi hija es mi mayor preocupación. Espero que para cuando cumpla dos años ya esté rehabilitado del todo.aunque me dijo la Charoenfermera que igual debería tomar el suboxone de por vida y eso no quiero.el trabajar después de dos años de baja me ha venido muy bien.y eso de no poder entrar a bares por no estar vacunado mejor



Sentir vergüenza y culpa no es malo, es natural y humano. Esos sentimientos pueden ser una motivación para estar bien y un freno para romper el consumo, pero llegado cierto punto es necesario liberarse de ellos. Y eso se consigue exponiéndolo, contándoselo a gente que te comprende porque ha pasado por lo mismo y por cosas mucho peores. Así, uno neutraliza su carga delpasado y empieza a tomar responsabilidad de su nueva vida. 

Todo lo que te ayude está bien, el trabajo, querer estar bien para tu hija, el deporte.......está muy bien. Pero NO ES SUFICIENTE, es necesario que entiendas esto.

El alcohol se tiene que acabar staffordshire. La medicación es un mal menor necesario que los médicos se encargan de pautar y regular, pero el alcohol te está frenando cuando no haciendo perder el control, llevarte incluso a recaer sin que puedas remediarlo o cosas peores, mucho peores.




Staffordshire dijo:


> Como va eso de narcóticos anónimos? Una vez llame a un teléfono de atención al drogodependiente y no me hicieron mucho caso



Es muy sencillo. Llamas, alguien te hará una pequeña entrevista, te invitarán a ir. Te atenderán amablemente y te explicarán las dudas que tengas. Te invitarán a ir a las reuniones, podrás escuchar y si quieres, podrás hablar. Te descargarás, te reforzarás, ayudarás a otros a estar bien. No necesitarás dedicarle demasiado tiempo. Se basan bastante en Dios, si esto te chirría, no le des importancia, da igual. Céntrate en lo que te sirva para estar limpio y te asegur que los grupos, funcionan.
Pruébalo y nos cuentas. Yo estoy en un grupo que es diferente pero funciona muy parecido, es posible que en tu zona haya alguno, si estás interesado hablamos por privado. Es de las mejores cosas que he hecho en mi vida. 



AVDA BAJA NAVARRA 28, 4º31004 - PAMPLONA

Teléfono

684113029

Email

pamplona@narcoticosanonimos.es

Web

narcoticosanonimos.es

Horarios

- REUNIONES:
Lunes de 19:00 h. a 20:00 h. y viernes de 17:00 h. a 18:30 h. en unas aulas de la Parroquia San Francisco Javier.


OBJETIVOS: Dejar las drogas y conseguir que otras personas también lo logren. Llevar el mensaje del adicto que todavía sufre, en base a 12 pasos y 12 tradiciones que son una adaptación de los Alcohólicos Anónimos.
DIRIGIDO A: personas adictas a algún tipo de droga incluido el alcohol.


----------



## Staffordshire (14 Ene 2022)

Iggy Pop habla sobre su adicción a las drogas y cómo ha cambiado sus hábitos - Slang


El Padrino del Punk dijo que consumió de todo menos Viagra.




www.slang.fm


----------



## coronavirus-informatico (14 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> En nochebuena compre dos micras de caballo y medio gramo de cocaina, todo por la vena.
> Mi parienta se mosqueo muchísimo.y no quiero volver a decepcionar a mi familia.ayer me fui al monte ,pille setas y me pegue una buena sudada.




Estas cerca de la solución, como es la mente, pero tu lo has dicho "setas"


----------



## Staffordshire (14 Ene 2022)

coronavirus-informatico dijo:


> Estas cerca de la solución, como es la mente, pero tu lo has dicho "setas"



No entiendo tu comentario


----------



## coronavirus-informatico (14 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> No entiendo tu comentario




Ya he llamado tu atención.  









Psicodélicos para Tratar Adicciones: Hablamos de Psilocibina y DMT con Timothy Ko | El Planteo


Entrevista a Timothy Ko, CEO de Entheon Biomedical, sobre el potencial que tienen los psicodélicos para tratar adicciones.




elplanteo.com


----------



## Staffordshire (14 Ene 2022)

coronavirus-informatico dijo:


> Ya he llamado tu atención.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No,no.pillo setas para comer,ziza arre,coprinus,hongo beltza,pie azul...


----------



## Staffordshire (14 Ene 2022)

coronavirus-informatico dijo:


> Ya he llamado tu atención.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunca fui de alucinógenos, de joven me comí algún tripi y he probado setas mejicanas en Holanda,pero no es lo mio


----------



## Staffordshire (14 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Nunca fui de alucinógenos, de joven me comí algún tripi y he probado setas mejicanas en Holanda,pero no es lo mio











Panaeolus y Psilocybe. Monguis


Entre las especies conocidas como "monguis" y que en mayor o menor medida contienen sustancias alucinógenas, se encuentra dos grandes grupo...




hongosnavarragarciabona.blogspot.com




También probé de estas,pero son muy flojas


----------



## coronavirus-informatico (14 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Nunca fui de alucinógenos, de joven me comí algún tripi y he probado setas mejicanas en Holanda,pero no es lo mio




Es que no va de que los comas por tu cuenta, mi recomendación es que hagas psicoterapia con un especialista que trabaje con psilocibina


----------



## Staffordshire (14 Ene 2022)

coronavirus-informatico dijo:


> Es que no va de que los comas por tu cuenta, mi recomendación es que hagas psicoterapia con un especialista que trabaje con psilocibina



Y eso donde puedo encontrar en Pamplona?
Es una ciudad muy pequeña y llena de paletos


----------



## Staffordshire (14 Ene 2022)

coronavirus-informatico dijo:


> Es que no va de que los comas por tu cuenta, mi recomendación es que hagas psicoterapia con un especialista que trabaje con psilocibina



Con el suboxone voy bien,ni me acuerdo de la heroina


----------



## coronavirus-informatico (14 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Y eso donde puedo encontrar en Pamplona?
> Es una ciudad muy pequeña y llena de paletos



Ni idea, pero en madrid conozco gente de confianza.


----------



## Staffordshire (14 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Con el suboxone voy bien,ni me acuerdo de la heroina





Colocarse con Suboxone - lasDrogas.info


----------



## Staffordshire (14 Ene 2022)

A veces me tomo una pastilla de metasedin también, pero tienes que estar limpio de buprenorfina, porque te hace efecto rebote


----------



## Staffordshire (14 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> A veces me tomo una pastilla de metasedin también, pero tienes que estar limpio de buprenorfina, porque te hace efecto rebote



Mañana probaré a no tomar suboxone a ver si no paso mono


----------



## Staffordshire (14 Ene 2022)

En la cárcel hervian el suboxone para quitarle la naloxona y se lo chutaban.yo nunca me atreví.
Me tomaba la metadona


----------



## Staffordshire (15 Ene 2022)




----------



## Staffordshire (15 Ene 2022)

Hoy me he dado un homenaje, unas birras,unos porros,un par de caladas a una plata de heroina y un poco de speed y unas cervezas,ahora me tomaré la metadona y un tranxilium 50 a ver si puedo dormir,el speed estaba buenísimo


----------



## Staffordshire (15 Ene 2022)

Se ha borrado la cuenta @cafrestan


----------



## Staffordshire (15 Ene 2022)

Se le hecha de menos


----------



## amediluye (26 Ene 2022)

Me preocupa tanta inactividad en este hilo. 
Espero que estéis todos bien, benetan!!

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Staffordshire (27 Ene 2022)

Las benzos son veneno, te joden el hígado y pierdes memoria


----------



## Staffordshire (30 Ene 2022)

He vuelto a recaer,el viernes me pinché tres veces,el último picó me sentó mal,estuve vomitando y sudando como un cabron ,ayer me di un descanso y esta mañana le dado 6 caladas a una plata de heroina. Espero no consumir nada más hasta el fin de semana que viene,me mantendré a base de metasedin. Ya iré informando si paso monos o no


----------



## Staffordshire (30 Ene 2022)

Que va ,creo que he probado heroina con fentanilo, porque aquellas cabezadas no eran normales,el viernes compré medio gramo de heroina con un colega y nos la chutamos con algo de miedo.por estar cojonuda.pero no llegue al punto de quedarme dormido.
Lo bueno que tiene el caballo es,que ni deja resaca ni te levantas con remordimientos como con la coca.hoy a la mañana le dado unas 9 caladas a una plata más un par de porros y una cerveza ,todo en ayunas y menudo viaje.luego me he ido a comer a casa de los aitas y me a dado tiempo de pillar unas setas ,ziza arre.para mañana comer en revuelto.ahora me tomado la metadona con un tranxilium 50 y a ver si pillo el sueño.


----------



## Staffordshire (30 Ene 2022)

Me chuto con agua destilada que viene en un kit ,con jeringuilla, un condon ,agua destilada y una cazuela para hacer la mezcla.solo necesitas el cítrico y el caballo.


----------



## Albtd43 (30 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Me chuto con agua destilada que viene en un kit ,con jeringuilla, un condon ,agua destilada y una cazuela para hacer la mezcla.solo necesitas el cítrico y el caballo.



Otra víctima de la judiada. 

D.E.P.


----------

